# How too Harvest 1/2 pound with 250w+LST!



## doggyd (Aug 15, 2011)

*If I am using a 250 MH and HPS in a closet the size of 3x3 with 6 foot height how much can I harvest performing a LST like this:

I am looking for 1/2 pound Harvest with my setup! Is this Possible?*

View attachment 1736724

*I am currently growing a White Widow Seedling and plan on performing this LST! Would I get what I'm looking for with this LST or SCROG the whole closet, 1/2 pound is what I WANT! With the lst in the pic, I think i can go around and around the bucket until I reach a height of 3 feet then flower! That should be tons of grow sites or will scrog be better!

Here is the Plant that will produce me an amazing harvest!
*View attachment 1736765


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

im ere with a fat blunt


----------



## doggyd (Aug 15, 2011)

*


kevin murphy said:



im ere with a fat blunt

Click to expand...

 Thanks! I think I honestly can make this happen but also a great learning experience for me! So very excited too see the outcome of my Seedling! *


----------



## dam612 (Aug 15, 2011)

your going to have to real effecient, i hear a gram per watt is the round about figure in an ideal grow. 8 ozs=224g which is just under your 250.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

think if it works i might try it myself when are you starting this...


----------



## Jonnychron (Aug 15, 2011)

Its hard to do, but it can be done. I had a similar tent set up and what I found was the 250 is not strong enough to produce the really dense buds you need for a 1/2 lbs plant. I had one that had 3 main colas and I got barely 2 ozs. Get a stronger light and take what mother nature gives you. Love the diagram by the way.


----------



## doggyd (Aug 15, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> think if it works i might try it myself when are you starting this...


*I'm going too start this ASAP once this SEEDLING grows about 5 Nodes, I will start her training! Like I said its a learning experince for me! I want too find out what is the Max grow that I can do in my space with a 250w! *


----------



## doggyd (Aug 15, 2011)

*


Jonnychron said:



Its hard to do, but it can be done. I had a similar tent set up and what I found was the 250 is not strong enough to produce the really dense buds you need for a 1/2 lbs plant. I had one that had 3 main colas and I got barely 2 ozs. Get a stronger light and take what mother nature gives you. Love the diagram by the way.

Click to expand...

2 ounces thats all! Well visit my last grow, I harvest 151.10 grams Dry with a 250w!* 
*P.S: It was a AUTOFLOWER*

Link: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/444607-pics-plant-ready-harvest-9.html


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

u defo get more than 2 oz thats for sure...


----------



## alotaball (Aug 15, 2011)

if EVERYTHING is perfect.. maybe lol.. but you need the right feed.. and strain.. Imo I would go 400 HPS.. for quality reasons.... You might get close on the yield but quality wouldnt be to my liking.. 

BUT... + rep on your last grow sir.. looked pretty good


----------



## doggyd (Aug 15, 2011)

*Thanks a lot man! I am going for this LST. So please stay posted too this Thread because I will post all of my LST pics UP on HERE!
I want a HUGE REP when I accomplish this!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 15, 2011)

u can accomplish anything when u put your mind to it and do things right...


----------



## doggyd (Aug 15, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> u can accomplish anything when u put your mind to it and do things right...


You don't have to say that again! Just put the correct energy out in the world and watch all your dreams come true!


----------



## DrFever (Aug 15, 2011)

are you trying to achieve this with just one plant ???? if so not sure if 250 i would look into the hordilux superblue not sure if they make a 250 mh and hps in one bulb takes alot of buds to make 1/2 pound and your goin to need light penetration to make it happen and proper ventilation and plenty of food good quality a repitable food 
dont go cheep on your soil mixture thats goin to be the most crucial for a sucessful grow i would suggest seriously reading up on enzymes and other micro nutrients to make this sucsesfull i will keep up on this thread to give you a idea of what half pound plants look like here look at the pot sizes 

[video=youtube;xMKhnMc4wmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMKhnMc4wmQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## doggyd (Aug 15, 2011)

*


DrFever said:



are you trying to achieve this with just one plant ???? if so not sure if 250 i would look into the hordilux superblue not sure if they make a 250 mh and hps in one bulb takes alot of buds to make 1/2 pound and your goin to need light penetration to make it happen and proper ventilation and plenty of food good quality a repitable food 
dont go cheep on your soil mixture thats goin to be the most crucial for a sucessful grow i would suggest seriously reading up on enzymes and other micro nutrients to make this sucsesfull i will keep up on this thread to give you a idea of what half pound plants look like here look at the pot sizes

Click to expand...

*


DrFever said:


> *
> 
> Well I am Will Be using a 250W Hortilux Blue MH and 250WHortilux Super HPS! I really think I can accomplish this goal because these bulbs are really amazing!*


----------



## Auzzie07 (Aug 15, 2011)

1. That's a goal of around .896 g/W - Good luck.
2. Co2
3. Optimal lighting distance will be crucial for you.
4. Stock up on zip ties.
5. I'm sub'd.


----------



## doggyd (Aug 15, 2011)

*Thats what I'm using for this grow PH PERFECT AVANCED NUTRIENTS! Last grow I used Fox Farm Trio!
*


----------



## truepunk87 (Aug 18, 2011)

O yea, I'm subbed. Sounds like a good goal. I have plans too run 600w hps in a 2x4 tent after my currant grow, so this will b some more inspiration


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 18, 2011)

hows it doin mate ...


----------



## doggyd (Aug 18, 2011)

*Hey guys. Trying too keep the thread updated as much as possible! Well My White Widow plant is growing really nice and very excited too started my CROP CIRCLE! A few more weeks and I can Start up the LST!*


----------



## dirtysnowball (Aug 18, 2011)

not trying to hijack but you might wanna check out my ghetto LST, i think i'll call it DS-LST


> * Dirtysnowball's LST ** heres my baby 14 days ago!**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## lilmafia513 (Aug 18, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *
> 
> 2 ounces thats all! Well visit my last grow, I harvest 151.10 grams Dry with a 250w!*
> *P.S: It was a AUTOFLOWER*
> ...


Very nice on the first grow. Been away from here for awhile and enjoyed those pics + rep


----------



## doggyd (Sep 12, 2011)

*The start to a LONG journey! PART 1 LST, going for 1/2 pound! Started with 5 CFL's, I don't feel its ready for the MH. Using 4 Gallon Flower pot with Fox Farm Soil And Extra Perlite. Will be using Advanced Nutrients 3 part Grow, Micro, Bloom with Bud Candy, Big Bud, and B52. This harvest will be somewhere around January! Stay Tuned, This page will Stay updated during the grow!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

ill be here lol..


----------



## del66666 (Sep 14, 2011)

subscribed............good luck with your quest


----------



## Hiigh (Sep 14, 2011)

Best of luck, subscribed.


----------



## doggyd (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> ill be here lol..


I knolw you will be watching, LOL


----------



## doggyd (Sep 15, 2011)

*Part 2 LST, 32 days from seed (veg) GOING for 1/2 POUND under 250W MH. Sorry about the wet plant but Foiler feed her with B52 when pic was taken!*


----------



## chronichaze (Sep 15, 2011)

That plant has defiencies! Feed it nutes! Also curious why it wouldnt be ready for MH? :S Im sure it would love the MH! 






doggyd said:


> *The start to a LONG journey! PART 1 LST, going for 1/2 pound! Started with 5 CFL's, I don't feel its ready for the MH. Using 4 Gallon Flower pot with Fox Farm Soil And Extra Perlite. Will be using Advanced Nutrients 3 part Grow, Micro, Bloom with Bud Candy, Big Bud, and B52. This harvest will be somewhere around January! Stay Tuned, This page will Stay updated during the grow!*
> 
> View attachment 1782991


----------



## chronichaze (Sep 15, 2011)

If you would put that under the MH a month ago it would be double to triple the size. Vegging wth CFLs you will be vegging for 6 months to get a plant big enough to harvest a half pound.


----------



## doggyd (Sep 15, 2011)

*


chronichaze said:



If you would put that under the MH a month ago it would be double to triple the size. Vegging wth CFLs you will be vegging for 6 months to get a plant big enough to harvest a half pound.

Click to expand...

Well for the first 30 days I used CFL because my 250w Hood is open with no tempered glass holding back heat, and It burned it, so I went to CFL. So I used CFL for the first 30 days Of its baby life. The plant is officially in Veg as of day 31 and will be in veg until day 90 Thats 2 months in veg under 250w MH. Then 2 months in Flower! 5 months in total from start too finish!!!!!!!!! Longer than I would like but it is ok. I always thought day 1 to day 30 was veg but its not, Its still a seedling! Why, She still had Normal Nodes and now I am starting to see 1 new internode starting, meaning no more baby! About the nutes. I know man, I just started some advanced nutes on her and she is coming along a lot better than the Pic i just posted. The next time I LST her I will take another pic and post up!*


----------



## indipow82 (Sep 16, 2011)

Seen another journal by Sr.Verde with a 250. Two plants of Tang Dream and he pulled at least a hp.... Sub'd!


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 16, 2011)

*great thread doggy  keep it green~

--cheers


----------



## doggyd (Sep 17, 2011)

indipow82 said:


> Seen another journal by Sr.Verde with a 250. Two plants of Tang Dream and he pulled at least a hp.... Sub'd!


Well keep your eyes on this Thread Because I'm going for 1/2 pound with just 1 plant in a 4 gallon bucket.


----------



## doggyd (Sep 17, 2011)

*So the other day I started very lightly on Advanced Nutrients and she is looking so much healthier. I was really scared because I never used Advanced Nutrients and I heard if not careful, it can cause major Nute Burn. So I only added about 300ppm of nutes and she is enjoying that little bit, so I am going to up the ppm to about 600ppm the next watering and see how she does. I will actually be using the Nutrient Schedule that was recommended by Advanced Nutrients and see how that goes for me. This is actually a test with these nutes. I really liked the way Fox Farm Nutes worked, because it gave me an amazing last harvest of 151.10 grams from an AUTOFLOWER (https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog13545-final-harvest-pics-everything.html). So I am very excited to see what this White Widow will do! This will also be the first time I try and Perform a LST on a plant so please bare with me during this learning process. In a few days I will be watering her and performing her next part in the LST, then I will take new pics and post up her amazing growth. Stay tuned, subscribe to the THREAD or just follow. Be back soon! 

I have posted this schedule on another thread but here it is:

**So I send Advanced Nutrients a message and they responded extremely quick with this answer for me!

Here is a relatively simple version of the feeding chart that includes a number of our supplements and additives, while still giving you great results and yields. Let me know if there is anything else I can add or if this is sufficient.

Vegetative growth

We do not recommend applying any nutrients until your plants have developed 3-4 sets of new or true leafs if grown from clones or seedlings. Also, if growing in amended soil, do not apply any nutrients until the plants have used up all the nutrients supplied by the soil. Having said that, here is what we suggest:

Until they develop 3 or 4 sets of new (clones)/true (seedlings) leaves feed them only water. You can foliar spray them with Jumpstart, use application rate suggested on the bottle or 1/4 strength B-52 (1 mL/liter) until then. You can also add 1/4 strength applications of Piranha, Tarantula or Voodoo Juice, to the water that you will use in the root zone.

Clones seedlings need high levels of moisture in the medium 
(80% -85% is good 100% is too much)

They also like a warmer environment in the root zone 70 F &#8211; 80 F.












Week 1 &#8211; 300 ppm: GMB @ 0.5ml/L of each in a 1-1-1 ratio (1.5 ml in total per liter) + Foliar spray B-52 once per week at the 2ml/L application rate.
Week 2 &#8211; 600 ppm: GMB @ 1.0ml/L of each in a 1-1-1 ratio + Foliar spray B-52.
Week 3 &#8211; 900 ppm: GMB @ 2.0ml/L of Grow, 2.0ml/L Micro and 0.4ml/L Bloom in a 10-10-1 ratio (4.4ml in total per liter) + Voodoo Juice at the rate of 2ml/L + Foliar spray B-52.
Week 4 &#8211; 1200 ppm: GMB @ 2.5ml/L of Grow, 2.5ml/L Micro and 0.5ml/L Bloom in a 10-10-1 ratio (5.5ml in total per liter) + Voodoo Juice + Foliar spray B-52.

If it is necessary to veg your plants for a longer period of time then 4 weeks, continue with the 4th week application rates. Apply voodoo juice for up to three week in a row, to properly inoculate the root zone, after which, you can discontinue the application. Also, we recommend growing your plants in veg until they are about 1/3 of their final finish height, since the plants will put on anywhere from 1/2 - 2/3 more vertical growth in the bloom stage. That is, if you want to finish your plants at 6 feet tall, veg until they are 2 foot.

Flower Production Stage

Week 1 &#8211; 1000 ppm: GMB @ 1.82 ml/L each in a 1-1-1 ratio (5.46 ml in total per liter) + Voodoo Juice at the rate of 2ml/L
Week 2 &#8211; 1200 ppm: GMB @ 2.27 ml/L each in a 1-1-1 ratio+ Voodoo Juice at the rate of 2ml/L + Big Bud @ 2ml/L
Week 3 &#8211; 1400 ppm: GMB @ 2.70 ml/L each in a 1-1-1 ratio + Big Bud @ 2ml/L + B52 @ 2ml/L
Week 4 - 1600 ppm: GMB @ 3.33 ml/L each in a 1-1-1 ratio + Big Bud @ 2ml/L + B52 @ 2ml/L
Week 5 &#8211; 1400 ppm: GMB @ 2.27 ml/L each in a 1-1-1 ratio + B52 @ 2ml/L + Overdrive @ 2ml
Week 6 &#8211; 1200 ppm: GMB @ 1.82 ml/L each in a 1-1-1 ratio + B52 @ 2ml/L + Overdrive @ 2ml
Week 7 &#8211; Flush!
If plant needs longer than 6 weeks of feeding (7 week strain, the 7th week is a flush week), repeat week 4 for each extra week. 

Overfeeding

If the very tip of the leaves get yellow, it is an early sign of overfeeding. Reduce the solution strength slightly (100 &#8211; 150 ppm), if not increase slightly.

Deficiencies

If the margins or any other part of the leaves yellows off it is a possible sign of deficiencies. Check pH in medium and reservoir, if the pH is off from the ideal levels lock out conditions may develop. At first symptom of a deficiency apply rule # 1: &#8220;When in doubt flush them out.&#8221; 
If growing in a medium that takes some time to dry up, allow the medium to dry and feeding them plain pH adjusted water when they are ready, rule #2: &#8220;Don&#8217;t apply until it&#8217;s dry.&#8221; If growing in a re circulating system, find a way to give them only pH adjusted water for the length of a light cycle, a second reservoir just for water may be a simple solution, then it is just a matter of moving the pump over, maintain the regular water pump cycle during the flush.

pH conditions in medium

In Soil/Soiless (Soil or Soiless mixtures that may also contain peat moss but not Coco Coir) adjust the pH to 6.3

In Hydro (It includes products such as Rockwool, Hydroton Rock, and Lava Rock) adjust to 5.6

In Coco Coir adjust the ph to 5.8 &#8211; 6.0. You may want to supplement with SensiCal when growing in coco with a base nutrient that in not specific to growing in coco

Root damage

Another possibility is damage in the root zone, check for the possibility of root rot, or insect larvae as potential causes for root deterioration, brown, mushy, smelly roots are a good indicator of root damage. Hydrogen peroxide is an efficient way to destroy root rot causing bacteria.

Mixing instructions

When mixing your reservoir, always mix the product that has the highest nitrogen content first (the first number on the NPK rating.) This will more often then not, be your base nutrients. Make sure you properly dissolve each product before mixing the next one into your reservoir. After adding everything into the reservoir, allow the solution to sit for at least 1-2 hours. This will allow the pH to stabilize, making it easier to adjust. Once the pH is stabilized, measure it, and adjust according to the medium you are growing in.

When using a re circulating system, you will be dealing with one of two situations, either the reservoir is large enough to feed the plants for a week without the need to be topped up during the week or it is a small reservoir and in order to feed the plants through the week it will require to be topped up.


In case of reservoir that does not need to be topped up.

Add to the reservoir the amount of water that the plants are going to be using for the week, include some extra water to allow for evaporation.
Mix the nutrient solution at 1/6th of the strength that is suggested in the calculator for that week.
Example: If the plants need 1200 ppm for the week, divide 1200 by 6 and mix the reservoir at 200 &#8211; 250 ppm.
Allow the solution to sit long enough to stabilize the pH. Adjust pH 
Feed the plants.
Allow the plants to feed on the solution and the pH to rise for 1 1/2 &#8211; 2 days before re adjusting the pH.

In case of reservoir that needs to be topped up with water during the week.

Add to reservoir the amount of water that the plants will use in 3 &#8211; 3 ½ days.
Mix the nutrient solution at the strength that is suggested in the calculator for that week.
Allow the solution to sit long enough to stabilize the pH. Adjust pH
Feed the plants

Allow the plants to feed on the solution for 1 1/2 &#8211; 2 days, top up with water to the original level first before re adjusting the pH, after adding the water allow solution to sit for an hour and re adjust the pH.

If growing in soil adjust the pH 6.3, in coco 5.8 &#8211; 6.0, in hydro 5.6.

When using a re circulating system having the pH rise after you start feeding the plants is a good thing, It means that the plants are up taking nutrient, it is important that it rises the plants up take different nutrients at different pH levels, allow the pH to rise for 1 ½ - 2 days at that point adjust the pH down to 5.6 again

http://www.advancednutrients.com/hyd...alculator_old/

Measurements:

1 gallon = 4 liters (quarts)
1 tsp (teaspoon) = 5 mL
1/2 tsp (teaspoon) = 2.5 mL
1/4 tsp (teaspoon) = 1.25 mL
1 tbsp (tablespoon) = 3 tsp (teaspoon) = 15 mL
We use a 700 ppm/uS/m scale or a 0.7 scale to convert from EC to ppm.  *


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 17, 2011)

excellent info there mate thanks for sharin it...


----------



## cannawizard (Sep 17, 2011)

doggyd said:


> Well keep your eyes on this Thread Because I'm going for 1/2 pound with just 1 plant in a 4 gallon bucket.


*show us the skillz brah


----------



## swishsam (Sep 17, 2011)

This looks exciting, +rep

Looking forward to watching her grow.


----------



## indipow82 (Sep 17, 2011)

Makes me anxious to harvest but I got some weeks left to go.. 600 watt in a 5x5 secret jardin air-cooled of course! Hoping for at least a hp!!!


----------



## doggyd (Sep 17, 2011)

*You know what I don't like about LST, Big ass FAN leaves all in the way creating so much shadow. I have begun to pull the big fan leaves off to the side to try and get more light to the main stem. I also was having a very low humidity problem which i think I finally have it under control. I am as anxious as everyone else to see the final results.....*


----------



## bertiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

http://growersbook.com/reviews/book-reviews/secrets-of-the-west-coast-masters-book-review.html

check this book out, you can get 1 to 2 pounds off of one plant SCROG under and 1000w light. pretty interesting read.


----------



## doggyd (Sep 18, 2011)

*Hey guys, I have a quick question for you! Since I am performing LST on my plant how many nodes should I wait for before I pull her down. I have been LSTing every other node. Should I be waiting for 3-5 nodes before I pull her down again?*NEW AT THIS


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 18, 2011)

about 4 nodes i think but it all depends on how far along u are but every other node should be fine mate


----------



## doggyd (Sep 18, 2011)

*


kevin murphy said:



about 4 nodes i think but it all depends on how far along u are but every other node should be fine mate

Click to expand...

Well the reason I ask is because since I am pulling down the top it takes little long for her to straighten back up and I feel I will have a more even canopy if I wait a couple nodes then pull down. 
This seems like it may take forever to go around this big bucket but patience is virtue.
I will be posting up a new pic tonight. 
*


----------



## doggyd (Sep 18, 2011)

*Part 3 LST-Day 35 from seed 5 days in VEG. Well I'm going to give everyone a NEW pic now instead of later! I hope you like how well its growing now. I just performed another LST.*


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 18, 2011)

looking good mate....


----------



## a mongo frog (Sep 18, 2011)

can u please speed up the process? im very excited about your grow. i know your going to ahive your goal.


----------



## doggyd (Sep 18, 2011)

*I wish I can make all this go faster. I need more bud too smoke over here, running out of bud from last grow!*


----------



## doggyd (Sep 18, 2011)

*One thing that is bothering me! Its going to be a challenge to water her when she starts getting bigger and filling the rest of the pot! Any advice for watering her when I get there?*


----------



## Dankster4Life (Sep 18, 2011)

Hope you reach your goal.

Good luck.


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 18, 2011)

It might be helpful to do a but of pruning at this point, just the big leaves that are covering your smaller growth tips.

As the plant gets taller, you can prune the bottom completely, no reason to have leaves or buds in the dirt, that will make it easier to water. Kinda like lollipopping.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 18, 2011)

I think you will have problems with your model. You aren't accounting for all the space the branches are going to take up...

For example, here are my 4 plants LST'd 3 weeks in veg. There's no room to keep wrapping the main around the pot lol.


----------



## doggyd (Sep 21, 2011)

*Here is a pic I just took of what it looks like from underneath!* *7 days into VEG!
*


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

keep working it...


----------



## 808toker (Sep 22, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *Here is a pic I just took of what it looks like from underneath!* *7 days into VEG!
> *
> View attachment 1798840



Very nice! just be gentle on her....shes still young


----------



## doggyd (Sep 22, 2011)

*Thanks guys. Just like someone posted. I may not even make it around the whole bucket, so I may have to reconfigure my design. I may just reach half the bucket. This weekend will post up a nice pic of the top view of the plant! Stay tuned and thanks again for following this thread!*


----------



## doggyd (Sep 22, 2011)

*Well I just went ahead and added a tempered glass to my hood and also added exhaust fan to remove heat. Lets see how this goes for the grow!*


----------



## chronichaze (Sep 22, 2011)

Good job . that new fan and hood will benefit you greatly. That is some nice undergrowth!!!

chronichaze


----------



## XxM1k3YxX (Sep 22, 2011)

High hopes for this grow, subbed.


----------



## doggyd (Sep 23, 2011)

*Do you think its possible for me too Top every shoot once its gets closer to Flower! If so, do you think I will have room for them? How long does it usually take after topping for the plant to start growing again! I am noticing when I LST my plant it takes 1 whole day for it to return back upright! *


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sub'd up, looking forward to watching this develop. Good work so far.


----------



## doggyd (Sep 23, 2011)

*I went from having 5 ounces off BUD too only 2 quarters! Jeeze. Smoke way to much!*


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 23, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *I went from having 5 ounces off BUD too only 2 quarters! Jeeze. Smoke way to much!*


How long did i take u to do that


----------



## doggyd (Sep 23, 2011)

*2 Months! WOW, POT HEAD... I smoke like 10 fat joints a day! YIKES> I don't work, so all the time in the world to BLAZE 
That shit should of lasted me for 5 months at 1 ounce a month but I guess it didn't go like that. You know, I always had to pay for it and spent thousands and thousands of dollars, so I was restricted. Since I grew it, there was so much of it laying around I just took total advantage of it.Had a great supply and almost done.....Thats why I'm trying to go for 1/2 pound...!

About to smoke! This is from my last harvest, so nice and compact.
*


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 23, 2011)

We smoke an ounce a week here, but there are a few of us


----------



## doggyd (Sep 23, 2011)

bigjesse1922 said:


> We smoke an ounce a week here, but there are a few of us


*Wow, that is a lot. So let me join you guys*


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 23, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *Wow, that is a lot. So let me join you guys*


Holding a hit in as we speak....


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 23, 2011)

Yea, u dont smoke too much man... wait... is there a such thing as smokin too much pot(pun intented) a QP in two months would be awsome for us and its only me and the wifey LOL
<LI class="smiliebit blockrow table" align="center">


----------



## doggyd (Sep 23, 2011)

*


SweetestCheeba said:



Yea, u dont smoke too much man... wait... is there a such thing as smokin too much pot(pun intented) a QP in two months would be awsome for us and its only me and the wifey LOL
<LI class="smiliebit blockrow table" align="center">

Click to expand...

Yeah you right, there is never enough POT too smoke! Can always use more! You guys really blaze over there, jeeze!*


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 23, 2011)

Man if we're not working or taking care of business then u can better believe were tokin up. Its like the worlds greatest pasttime lol


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 23, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *Part 3 LST-Day 35 from seed 5 days in VEG. Well I'm going to give everyone a NEW pic now instead of later! I hope you like how well its growing now. I just performed another LST.*
> 
> View attachment 1792688


very nice


----------



## doggyd (Sep 23, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Man if we're not working or taking care of business then u can better believe were tokin up. Its like the worlds greatest pasttime lol


*Sometimes I feel I should of been a Hippie!  Cause that would of been my time!*


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 23, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *Sometimes I feel I should of been a Hippie!  Cause that would of been my time!*


Sometimes I feel like I should have been a viking, or a pirate. 'Cause pillaging and all of that just sounds like so much goddamn fun.


----------



## doggyd (Sep 23, 2011)

*Hey I also have My PC Grow going as well, need some bud because this closet grow is going to be a while! Black widow in a PC!
*


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 23, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *Hey I also have My PC Grow going as well, need some bud because this closet grow is going to be a while! Black widow in a PC!
> *View attachment 1802492View attachment 1802493


+ rep for this shit. Oh wait I already gave you some....


----------



## doggyd (Sep 23, 2011)

*I can fit two plants in there and maybe do a scrog or something but this is my first run with a PC! I'm going to be doing a LST on this plant as well. Veg it for 2 weeks from seed then change bulbs over to flower and see what I get...I dunno, new shit too me *


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 23, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *I can fit two plants in there and maybe do a scrog or something but this is my first run with a PC! I'm going to be doing a LST on this plant as well. Veg it for 2 weeks from seed then change bulbs over to flower and see what I get...I dunno, new shit too me *


Good luck and keep us posted. I love micro grows.


----------



## doggyd (Sep 25, 2011)

*Part 4 LST-Day 42 from seed- 12 days in VEG! Wow she is really growing here I love it, I don't have to constantly move my hood up!  

*


----------



## Serial Violator (Sep 25, 2011)

this is my first attempt at LST i did the same as you tieing it down round the outside of the pot got a bit lazy and didnt go all the way round but this one should only have a couple of weeks left


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

looking great both of ya..there looking really good...


----------



## doggyd (Sep 25, 2011)

*Yeah I just made my first turn and now that im looking at it, I may just do half bucket because I'm topping every top to get a full even canopy toward the end of veg and I'm already looking at 12 shoots on my plant!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

try for 30 mate then it be a serious yeilder then put it into a bigger bucket before flower like 2 weeks before


----------



## doggyd (Sep 25, 2011)

*


kevin murphy said:



try for 30 mate then it be a serious yeilder then put it into a bigger bucket before flower like 2 weeks before

Click to expand...

Well right now I'm using a 4 gallon bucket, How big of a bucket you saying to transplant in? Shouldn't there be enough space for the whole grow?
*


----------



## doggyd (Sep 25, 2011)

*Well lets just say I do 24 Tops, once I top them all, they will double up making me 48 TOPS.*


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

18 litres isnt alot with the amount of veg lst your gunna be doin its gunna be like haveing 3-4 plants in one bucket id say minmum 25-30 litre how long have they been vegging for now...


----------



## doggyd (Sep 25, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> 18 litres isnt alot with the amount of veg lst your gunna be doin its gunna be like haveing 3-4 plants in one bucket id say minmum 25-30 litre how long have they been vegging for now...


*From seed to now is 42 Days...................But since the first month its a seedling its not really considered veg, so 12 days in veg as of today! It would be extremly complicated to transplant once this gets bigger.....
*


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

then leave it mate...thought it was longer than that pal..


----------



## doggyd (Sep 25, 2011)

*


kevin murphy said:



then leave it mate...thought it was longer than that pal..

Click to expand...

I think I would be good with this bucket/Experimenting anyway. I may go to a bigger bucket my next grow, depends on what I can harvest with this bucket. I may go root bound but it wont be so bad just because i used a smaller bucket my last grow and grew for 1 month shorter and roots really fit good in there! Just my thinking!* *

This was a 3gallon bucket last grow!* *So i'm thinking it should more a less look the same in a 4 gallon bucket now that I'm going for a longer run!
*


----------



## TheLastWood (Sep 25, 2011)

Bigger bucker bigger buds.

The more tops you have, the longer veg it will take to have them be big fat tops.

The first month isn't seedling stage, plants grow at different rates, you can't just set an exact date on the seedling stage. And even if you could, a month is long for a seedling. 

The veg period starts when rapid growth starts. Id say 2 weeks is normal, 3 weeks is really slow.

The seedling pops up, grows a few inches and starts development on its first serrated leaves, but then stops and doesn't appear to grow much for about a week to 10 days. Most of the growth is going on down in the root zone. Then the switch flips, once you have a few sets of leaves growth gets faster every day and you are well into the veg period by 42 days. 

At 42 days, you will start seeing preflowers, male or female, pretty soon.


----------



## deccerscar (Sep 27, 2011)

Whats Happend To This Thread? Did You Ever Get The Yield Wanted, thinking of doing this myself need info please.


----------



## doggyd (Sep 27, 2011)

deccerscar said:


> Whats Happend To This Thread? Did You Ever Get The Yield Wanted, thinking of doing this myself need info please.


*The thread is not finish! My grow is still months from being done.I have been updating the thread as much as possible so if you want to see the LST so far, Here it is!

*


----------



## jesicalorren (Sep 28, 2011)

hello everybody , doggyd lookin good lookin good , im subscribed, im waiting for some beans and im gonna be trying the same thing with the healthyest of the 2 strains ,do this and keepem as mothers for a couple months . looking real good and keep us updated . hope u hit that double quarter pounder with cheesee... YYYAAAAA BOYYYYYY ha ha


----------



## doggyd (Sep 28, 2011)

*Part 4 LST-Day 45 from seed- 15 days in VEG! *

*I may have a problem Here. I don't know if i'm tripping out but it seems to me the main tip has not grown in 4 days. It seems the whole rest of the plant is growing but that main tip is stunted. I have small burnt tips on some leaves, may be high fertilizer or Nute Burn. The plant looks amazing right now and nervous to do a flush. What do you think?
*


----------



## jesicalorren (Sep 28, 2011)

its fine , id hit it with just ph'd water for one or 2 feedings then back to normal when it clears up but it looks healthy man


----------



## jesicalorren (Sep 28, 2011)

i also used to use advanced nutrients but after spending 700 on all that shit i was paying real close attention to my plants. after about 2 months i said fukit took it back and got my money back because it just wasnt that much better than what i was using so now i use dyna-gro . it has all 13 or 15 of advanced nutrients shit in 5 bottle, well 4 and 1 foliar spray ,and i been EXTRA green ever since i think AN has too much shit in it and alot of hype behind it , dyna-gro is old school and fairly cheap . just throwing it out there also my plant were alot yellower at the end of budding but i have a buddy who dosent use anything but AN


----------



## doggyd (Sep 28, 2011)

*This plant is filling this Flower Pot extremely quick and It for sure seems It will not make it around the whole Bucket! I think when it hits 30 days in veg I'm going to let her stretch some and then top everything. Then let her grow some and top again, DO A DOUBLE TOP, get 4 main colas per. Right now there are 12 shoots....Really excited to see the outcome of this plant!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

looking sweet mate excellent new pics on last page of mi thread or signature mate bbq seelings...


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Sep 28, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *This plant is filling this Flower Pot extremely quick and It for sure seems It will not make it around the whole Bucket! I think when it hits 30 days in veg I'm going to let her stretch some and then top everything. Then let her grow some and top again, DO A DOUBLE TOP, get 4 main colas per. Right now there are 12 shoots....Really excited to see the outcome of this plant!*


If you want 4 colas per plant, let it grow to the sixth node and then top it down to the second node.


----------



## doggyd (Sep 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking sweet mate excellent new pics on last page of mi thread or signature mate bbq seelings...


Send my link I will subscribe!


----------



## JLStiffy (Sep 28, 2011)

hey hey
I read a few pages and jumped to end to see how far yea got. At first i thought you were trying to get a half lb on 250watts. Now as I read on and u looking to get a half lb on 500watts with a mix of hps and mh. Now thats realistic. But its the intensity that blows on 250 HID systems but if u successes it would be nice to see what u do with 600Hps or 1000Hps  .. Your talking to a 1000Hps man! ok, i also am getting a collection of 600HPS in my set up too.... Keep up the enthusiasm on your grow bud and the attention to detail! Best luck!


----------



## CR500ROOST (Sep 28, 2011)

grow outdoor and you could get more than that off one plant


----------



## doggyd (Sep 29, 2011)

*


JLStiffy said:



hey hey
I read a few pages and jumped to end to see how far yea got. At first i thought you were trying to get a half lb on 250watts. Now as I read on and u looking to get a half lb on 500watts with a mix of hps and mh. Now thats realistic. But its the intensity that blows on 250 HID systems but if u successes it would be nice to see what u do with 600Hps or 1000Hps  .. Your talking to a 1000Hps man! ok, i also am getting a collection of 600HPS in my set up too.... Keep up the enthusiasm on your grow bud and the attention to detail! Best luck!

Click to expand...

No, I am growing under a 250w Hood. I am currently using a 250x MH for veg. and have not used any other lights. When she is ready for flower I will switch the MH bulb and use 250w HPS. I am trying to go for 1/2 pound with LST underneath this!

*


----------



## smokebros (Sep 29, 2011)

I once grew a snow white plant under a 250 watt hps. I topped and got over 3 oz, and this was a while back. If I had another plant in there I would have come close to 7 oz, 2 plants, 250 watts, which would be very good for a 250, unfortunately I had that one plant.


----------



## smokebros (Sep 29, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *
> 
> No, I am growing under a 250w Hood. I am currently using a 250x MH for veg. and have not used any other lights. When she is ready for flower I will switch the MH bulb and use 250w HPS. I am trying to go for 1/2 pound with LST underneath this!
> 
> *View attachment 1811769View attachment 1811770View attachment 1811771


Unless you have another plant or two your not going to get 8 oz off that plant under a 250watt.


----------



## jesicalorren (Sep 29, 2011)

im gonna try same method on a critical jack seedling i got goin i hope to get 3 oz but lets see. gona veg like 8 weeks or so then flower for 9 dyna gro nutes 400 mh x 1000 hps in a "pamp pa na paa" 10 gal tote bubble ponics style lets see.


----------



## chris92040 (Sep 29, 2011)

grow the plant big and healthy and up to atleast a 400watt... with controlled atmosphere....lol


doggyd said:


> *If I am using a 250 MH and HPS in a closet the size of 3x3 with 6 foot height how much can I harvest performing a LST like this:
> 
> I am looking for 1/2 pound Harvest with my setup! Is this Possible?*
> 
> ...


----------



## doggyd (Sep 29, 2011)

*


smokebros said:



Unless you have another plant or two your not going to get 8 oz off that plant under a 250watt.

Click to expand...

Well I think your wrong, reason come visit my last grow, I grew an autoflower and it produced me 5 1/2 ounces dry, so I'm am going to blow this out the water..........
1/2 pound of bud 8 ounces I will reach, that is a promise. If you don't think I will, then subscribe to the thread or follow because I will show all what can be done under 250W
Even If I can't reach 8 ounces its all good, it a learning experience for me + I wanna see what is the max harvest for a 250w and so far its 151.10grams 5 1/2 ounces of bud......Lets see what this babe will produce.
Remember the bigger the bucket the bigger the plant, the bigger the buds.
Last plant grew in a 3 gallon bucket=AUTO, 151.10g, this grow I'm using a 4 gallon bucket=WW, ?, next grow will grow in a 5 gallon bucket...................

Last grow: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/444607-pics-plant-ready-harvest-8.html*


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 30, 2011)

u can do it mate keep at it pall..positive thinking and tlc...


----------



## Beansly (Sep 30, 2011)

You could probably do it with a long veg time, but even then you'll probably need a little luck on your side


----------



## 24/7City (Sep 30, 2011)

hey everyone look at my journal double the size of ur grow room
This how plan on getting a lb pp.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 30, 2011)

were is it...


----------



## del66666 (Sep 30, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> were is it...


its behind you kev............oh no its not......oh yes it is.......


----------



## jesicalorren (Sep 30, 2011)

that is a discusting avitar del , i hate those biaches


----------



## buckd316 (Sep 30, 2011)

looking really good. LST method is worth it at the end, low amount or popcorn nugs.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 1, 2011)

mornin mate hows things pal..


----------



## del66666 (Oct 1, 2011)

jesicalorren said:


> that is a discusting avitar del , i hate those biaches


me too mate but ive got the measure of them now..............3 neem treatments never fails


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 1, 2011)

<-----That guy storms into the thread and says " I WANT TO SEE YOUR PLANT! "

A)Show him the plant and hope he'll go away.
B)Do not show him the plant, in which case he'll probably follow you untill he see's it.
C)Tell him this isn't the plant he is looking for.
or D)ignore the post and go watch more bud porn.


I highly recomend option A but will understand if D is taking up alot of your time.


----------



## doggyd (Oct 1, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> <-----That guy storms into the thread and says " I WANT TO SEE YOUR PLANT! "
> 
> A)Show him the plant and hope he'll go away.
> B)Do not show him the plant, in which case he'll probably follow you untill he see's it.
> ...


*Well If you can wait for an update until tomorrow then all your dreams will be answered!

LINK: *https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/456072-how-too-harvest-1-2-a-10.html


----------



## doggyd (Oct 1, 2011)

*The plant is looking really good. I have been stretching her out over the whole Pot and 1 more week She should be right where I need here to be. Then I will let her grow out before I top everything! Subscribe or Follow!*


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 1, 2011)

Ignore this stoned post


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

mornin mate hows things pal...


----------



## doggyd (Oct 2, 2011)

*Part 6 LST-Day 49 from seed- 49 days in VEG! 






She may look a little empty and not as full. Reason, I just LST her and spread her some more over the soil. She is so close to her final position, so much planning involved, I LIKE. 

*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

very nice mate whats your finally pot gunna be or what pot will it flower in...


----------



## doggyd (Oct 2, 2011)

*


kevin murphy said:



very nice mate whats your finally pot gunna be or what pot will it flower in...

Click to expand...

Not exactly sure yet! I really was thinking of flowering her in the same flower Pot but I really may have to change her. If I do, I probably will place here into a 5 gallon HOME DEPOT BUCKET.
What do you think? i am going to be vegging for another Month!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

sounds good im starting mine next week in a 75 litre mate so 19 gallon lets hope it gunna be nice lst fimmed and topped should be fun lol..she goin on 12/12 on 25th december...


----------



## chronichaze (Oct 2, 2011)

Day 49 from seed I would consider that about day 40 veg. No way is there a 30 day seedling stage. At most 2 weeks seedling stage. Your first pic there veg had already been started for a while. Looking very nice. She is getting big

chronichaze


----------



## doggyd (Oct 2, 2011)

*Ok so let me clarify everything for everyone........I will be vegging this plant for 90 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Then after that I will Flower. To many confused people.

I also wanted to say thanks for everyone who has been stopping by and watching this thread!*


----------



## jesicalorren (Oct 2, 2011)

im here for the reults , ive got a pretty pheno in dwc thats tied down right now and i love the technique , like bonsai with a prize at the end i keep my sog but im getting into this, doin doggyd keep it up


----------



## Ge7Som3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Subbed cant wait!
Edit: Didnt read all 12 pages.. but how are you tieing them down?


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 2, 2011)

yo doggyd, this thread is grea to learn about lst and 3x3 with 250w...you got nice nugs, awesome , man and you want a huge rep, heres +rep for ya !! 

Im definitely going to get 250w with 3x3 grow tent soon, few things i picked useful information from you, good job sir !

Subbed , happy growing and peace

666


----------



## Blackhash (Oct 2, 2011)

Will definitely stick around to see if you meet your quota!
 Positive vibes comin' your way bro!


----------



## doggyd (Oct 3, 2011)

*


Ge7Som3 said:



Subbed cant wait!
Edit: Didnt read all 12 pages.. but how are you tieing them down?

Click to expand...

Well good question! I am using LARGE paper clips to hold down everything! Not small paper clips because I like to stick the Paper clip little deeper into soil so she doesn't move when she starts growing! 
*


----------



## doggyd (Oct 3, 2011)

*


Izoc666 said:



yo doggyd, this thread is grea to learn about lst and 3x3 with 250w...you got nice nugs, awesome , man and you want a huge rep, heres +rep for ya !! 

Im definitely going to get 250w with 3x3 grow tent soon, few things i picked useful information from you, good job sir !

Click to expand...

*


Izoc666 said:


> *
> 
> 
> Subbed , happy growing and peace* *
> ...


 *

If you interested in seeing what a 250w can produce you, check out my last grow! 
Link: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/444607-pics-plant-ready-harvest-9.html*


----------



## doggyd (Oct 3, 2011)

*Hey guys I have been thinking to updated this thread every Wendsday and Sunday. Those two days I will Post up new LST pics, to show you how she is growing. So stay tuned, Subscribe or follow!*


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 3, 2011)

hey doggyd, that link you told me to look up... i was like damn ,that was huge buds from only 250w !! once again good job, i have to spread the word to rep ya again ! thanks.

666


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

we be ere lol...


----------



## jesicalorren (Oct 3, 2011)

im gonna be starting a jounal this week , just got my beans from attitude , got em started stay tuned , im so exited , i will post a link next couple days when the babes pop also will post pics of ongoing perpetual , shit is about to come together


----------



## jesicalorren (Oct 3, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/472746-3-critical-jack-3-ghs.html
there it is for n e one who wants to chek it out , i appriciate it


----------



## doggyd (Oct 3, 2011)

*I need help here guys: Is this over Fert? or Is this Nute Burn? or Is this Both? Its not everywhere only 2-4 leaves!*


----------



## doggyd (Oct 3, 2011)

jesicalorren said:


> im gonna be starting a jounal this week , just got my beans from attitude , got em started stay tuned , im so exited , i will post a link next couple days when the babes pop also will post pics of ongoing perpetual , shit is about to come together



*Is this your first grow?*


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 3, 2011)

Doggy how strong are your nutrients right now?


----------



## jesicalorren (Oct 3, 2011)

nah i been doin it since beg of feb. and ive learned alot , right now i got somewere around i dont know 150 or so , pretty much sog but im gonna be topping for 4 colas and babying these more


----------



## jesicalorren (Oct 3, 2011)

BTW in my oppinion that baby is alright but im kinna new i guess, the rest of the leaf and all the others look good , as long as it dont spread it should be str8


----------



## doggyd (Oct 3, 2011)

*


bigjesse1922 said:



Doggy how strong are your nutrients right now?

Click to expand...

Well they are not high at all, 652ppm to 1 gallon. I was going very light when I started like 300ppm. Last week I noticed slow growth so the last 2 watering I have been giving her PH water, sorta like a flush, just not. She came back strong when i gave her Ph water. Now i think I noticed this problem starting like 2 weeks ago and I'm thinking I might have been to much nutes. Please remember that I am growing in fox farm soil and its super rich in ferts.!

Can I get these problems because room Humidity is low and I cannot control good Humidity?
*


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 3, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *
> 
> Well they are not high at all, 652ppm to 1 gallon. I was going very light when I started like 300ppm. Last week I noticed slow growth so the last 2 watering I have been giving her PH water, sorta like a flush, just not. She came back strong when i gave her Ph water. Now i think I noticed this problem starting like 2 weeks ago and I'm thinking I might have been to much nutes. Please remember that I am growing in fox farm soil and its super rich in ferts.!
> 
> ...


It's not from humidity.

What's the NPK of what you're feeding them? Doesn't look like burn to me and especially not at that level.


----------



## jesicalorren (Oct 3, 2011)

i agree with big jesse and if u wana up ur humidity just hang a damp towel in the room, usually brings it from 20 up to about 50 then do that again when it dries out, its what i used to do but now my humidity has kinda balanced out to about 55 all the time


----------



## doggyd (Oct 3, 2011)

*


bigjesse1922 said:



It's not from humidity.

What's the NPK of what you're feeding them? Doesn't look like burn to me and especially not at that level.

Click to expand...

Well right now I'm only using Advanced Nutrients 3 part Grow, Bloom, Micro!....Micro 4-0-0, Bloom 0-5-4 micro 1-4-6. 
What about the soil being extremely high in fertilizer and then with nutes, this comes about?Possible? Possible High fertilizer? So now that I have water my plant 2 times with ph water, should I go ahead and start back with the nutes or should I wait until 2 more watering of just ph water! Confused! My plant seems to be doing amazing with just PH water! I think I should start back on the nutes and up the PPM!! ADVICE PLEASE
*


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 3, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *
> 
> Well right now I'm only using Advanced Nutrients 3 part Grow, Bloom, Micro!....Micro 4-0-0, Bloom 0-5-4 micro 1-4-6.
> What about the soil being extremely high in fertilizer and then with nutes, this comes about?Possible? Possible High fertilizer? So now that I have water my plant 2 times with ph water, should I go ahead and start back with the nutes or should I wait until 2 more watering of just ph water! Confused! My plant seems to be doing amazing with just PH water!
> *


In soil, it takes 7-14 days for results to show up. 

I would say to continue feeding. Water, water, water+nutrients is what I do. Looks to me like the beginnings of a Mg def more than anything else. 

Do any of your leaf tips curl up, or down?


----------



## doggyd (Oct 3, 2011)

*


bigjesse1922 said:



In soil, it takes 7-14 days for results to show up. 

I would say to continue feeding. Water, water, water+nutrients is what I do. Looks to me like the beginnings of a Mg def more than anything else. 

Do any of your leaf tips curl up, or down?

Click to expand...

Actually no, the plant is rockin! That is the only problem happening right now! Like I said its very little but If i don't catch the problem now it may get worse....
If it is MG, then I should up my nutes right!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 3, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *
> Actually no, the plant is rockin! That is the only problem happening right now! Like I said its very little but If i don't catch the problem now it may get worse....
> If it is MG, then I should up my nutes right!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Can you link me to whatever feeding schedule you're using, or can you find out how much of the 652 PPM is Mg?


----------



## Ge7Som3 (Oct 4, 2011)

lol noob question but what is LST? ..lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

low stress training...there sum nice links on riu that u should look at...


----------



## ohmy (Oct 4, 2011)

sweet plant,..I will be watching and good luck...+rep


----------



## doggyd (Oct 4, 2011)

*


bigjesse1922 said:



Can you link me to whatever feeding schedule you're using, or can you find out how much of the 652 PPM is Mg?

Click to expand...

Here is the feeding schedule I am using, Straight from Advanced Nutrients!

Here is a relatively simple version of the feeding chart that includes a number of our supplements and additives, while still giving you great results and yields. Let me know if there is anything else I can add or if this is sufficient.

Vegetative growth

We do not recommend applying any nutrients until your plants have developed 3-4 sets of new or true leafs if grown from clones or seedlings. Also, if growing in amended soil, do not apply any nutrients until the plants have used up all the nutrients supplied by the soil. Having said that, here is what we suggest:

Until they develop 3 or 4 sets of new (clones)/true (seedlings) leaves feed them only water. You can foliar spray them with Jumpstart, use application rate suggested on the bottle or 1/4 strength B-52 (1 mL/liter) until then. You can also add 1/4 strength applications of Piranha, Tarantula or Voodoo Juice, to the water that you will use in the root zone.

Clones seedlings need high levels of moisture in the medium 
(80% -85% is good 100% is too much)

They also like a warmer environment in the root zone 70 F  80 F.












Week 1  300 ppm: GMB @ 0.5ml/L of each in a 1-1-1 ratio (1.5 ml in total per liter) + Foliar spray B-52 once per week at the 2ml/L application rate.
Week 2  600 ppm: GMB @ 1.0ml/L of each in a 1-1-1 ratio + Foliar spray B-52.
Week 3  900 ppm: GMB @ 2.0ml/L of Grow, 2.0ml/L Micro and 0.4ml/L Bloom in a 10-10-1 ratio (4.4ml in total per liter) + Voodoo Juice at the rate of 2ml/L + Foliar spray B-52.
Week 4  1200 ppm: GMB @ 2.5ml/L of Grow, 2.5ml/L Micro and 0.5ml/L Bloom in a 10-10-1 ratio (5.5ml in total per liter) + Voodoo Juice + Foliar spray B-52.

If it is necessary to veg your plants for a longer period of time then 4 weeks, continue with the 4th week application rates. Apply voodoo juice for up to three week in a row, to properly inoculate the root zone, after which, you can discontinue the application. Also, we recommend growing your plants in veg until they are about 1/3 of their final finish height, since the plants will put on anywhere from 1/2 - 2/3 more vertical growth in the bloom stage. That is, if you want to finish your plants at 6 feet tall, veg until they are 2 foot.

Flower Production Stage

Week 1  1000 ppm: GMB @ 1.82 ml/L each in a 1-1-1 ratio (5.46 ml in total per liter) + Voodoo Juice at the rate of 2ml/L
Week 2  1200 ppm: GMB @ 2.27 ml/L each in a 1-1-1 ratio+ Voodoo Juice at the rate of 2ml/L + Big Bud @ 2ml/L
Week 3  1400 ppm: GMB @ 2.70 ml/L each in a 1-1-1 ratio + Big Bud @ 2ml/L + B52 @ 2ml/L
Week 4 - 1600 ppm: GMB @ 3.33 ml/L each in a 1-1-1 ratio + Big Bud @ 2ml/L + B52 @ 2ml/L
Week 5  1400 ppm: GMB @ 2.27 ml/L each in a 1-1-1 ratio + B52 @ 2ml/L + Overdrive @ 2ml
Week 6  1200 ppm: GMB @ 1.82 ml/L each in a 1-1-1 ratio + B52 @ 2ml/L + Overdrive @ 2ml
Week 7  Flush!
If plant needs longer than 6 weeks of feeding (7 week strain, the 7th week is a flush week), repeat week 4 for each extra week. 

Overfeeding

If the very tip of the leaves get yellow, it is an early sign of overfeeding. Reduce the solution strength slightly (100  150 ppm), if not increase slightly.

Deficiencies

If the margins or any other part of the leaves yellows off it is a possible sign of deficiencies. Check pH in medium and reservoir, if the pH is off from the ideal levels lock out conditions may develop. At first symptom of a deficiency apply rule # 1: When in doubt flush them out. 
If growing in a medium that takes some time to dry up, allow the medium to dry and feeding them plain pH adjusted water when they are ready, rule #2: Dont apply until its dry. If growing in a re circulating system, find a way to give them only pH adjusted water for the length of a light cycle, a second reservoir just for water may be a simple solution, then it is just a matter of moving the pump over, maintain the regular water pump cycle during the flush.

pH conditions in medium

In Soil/Soiless (Soil or Soiless mixtures that may also contain peat moss but not Coco Coir) adjust the pH to 6.3

In Hydro (It includes products such as Rockwool, Hydroton Rock, and Lava Rock) adjust to 5.6

In Coco Coir adjust the ph to 5.8  6.0. You may want to supplement with SensiCal when growing in coco with a base nutrient that in not specific to growing in coco

Root damage

Another possibility is damage in the root zone, check for the possibility of root rot, or insect larvae as potential causes for root deterioration, brown, mushy, smelly roots are a good indicator of root damage. Hydrogen peroxide is an efficient way to destroy root rot causing bacteria.

Mixing instructions

When mixing your reservoir, always mix the product that has the highest nitrogen content first (the first number on the NPK rating.) This will more often then not, be your base nutrients. Make sure you properly dissolve each product before mixing the next one into your reservoir. After adding everything into the reservoir, allow the solution to sit for at least 1-2 hours. This will allow the pH to stabilize, making it easier to adjust. Once the pH is stabilized, measure it, and adjust according to the medium you are growing in.

When using a re circulating system, you will be dealing with one of two situations, either the reservoir is large enough to feed the plants for a week without the need to be topped up during the week or it is a small reservoir and in order to feed the plants through the week it will require to be topped up.


In case of reservoir that does not need to be topped up.

Add to the reservoir the amount of water that the plants are going to be using for the week, include some extra water to allow for evaporation.
Mix the nutrient solution at 1/6th of the strength that is suggested in the calculator for that week.
Example: If the plants need 1200 ppm for the week, divide 1200 by 6 and mix the reservoir at 200  250 ppm.
Allow the solution to sit long enough to stabilize the pH. Adjust pH 
Feed the plants.
Allow the plants to feed on the solution and the pH to rise for 1 1/2  2 days before re adjusting the pH.

In case of reservoir that needs to be topped up with water during the week.

Add to reservoir the amount of water that the plants will use in 3  3 ½ days.
Mix the nutrient solution at the strength that is suggested in the calculator for that week.
Allow the solution to sit long enough to stabilize the pH. Adjust pH
Feed the plants

Allow the plants to feed on the solution for 1 1/2  2 days, top up with water to the original level first before re adjusting the pH, after adding the water allow solution to sit for an hour and re adjust the pH.

If growing in soil adjust the pH 6.3, in coco 5.8  6.0, in hydro 5.6.

When using a re circulating system having the pH rise after you start feeding the plants is a good thing, It means that the plants are up taking nutrient, it is important that it rises the plants up take different nutrients at different pH levels, allow the pH to rise for 1 ½ - 2 days at that point adjust the pH down to 5.6 again

http://www.advancednutrients.com/hyd...alculator_old/

Measurements:

1 gallon = 4 liters (quarts)
1 tsp (teaspoon) = 5 mL
1/2 tsp (teaspoon) = 2.5 mL
1/4 tsp (teaspoon) = 1.25 mL
1 tbsp (tablespoon) = 3 tsp (teaspoon) = 15 mL
We use a 700 ppm/uS/m scale or a 0.7 scale to convert from EC to ppm. *


----------



## doggyd (Oct 4, 2011)

*


bigjesse1922 said:



Can you link me to whatever feeding schedule you're using, or can you find out how much of the 652 PPM is Mg?

Click to expand...

Adcance Nutrients Micro .23%mg, .23% chelated Magnesium/ Grow .70%mg/ Bloom 1% mg, 1% water soluble Mg

I was feeding her week 2 on the schedule without the Foiler Spray or minus out the B52 which I have not used yet!
*


----------



## doggyd (Oct 4, 2011)

*Part 7 LST-Day 51 from seed- 51 days in VEG

I want to update the thread today with new pics. Now after this, Everyone has too wait until sunday for a new Update!

*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

looking like it fillin nicely mate ....


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 4, 2011)

She is looking great, I say keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## jesicalorren (Oct 4, 2011)

lookin good doggyd hope u hit that hp mark , thats awesome


----------



## doggyd (Oct 4, 2011)

*I know this may be a dumb question but I need a good answer to this! Once I top my plant how long does it take before the new growth take a healthy height? I need too TOP my plant before the last 2 weeks of veg and trying to plan things out! Please Please Help, Will ++REP you for a great answer!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

2-3 weeks before flower should be plenty of time for it to re ajjust mate and im watching for the rep lol...


----------



## doggyd (Oct 4, 2011)

*


kevin murphy said:



2-3 weeks before flower should be plenty of time for it to re ajjust mate and im watching for the rep lol...

Click to expand...

Well Kevin it seems I give you too much REP already because it not allowing me! SO +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++REP*


----------



## jesicalorren (Oct 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-llIedEIuU&feature=related thought u experts might get a kick out of this $6000 an ounce weed lmao


----------



## bigjesse1922 (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with Kevin.

Under my 1000 watt, sometimes it only takes a few days though.

I would plan on topping about 1-2 weeks before inducing flower, if I were you.


----------



## doggyd (Oct 4, 2011)

*Good Advice here guys! I will be doing my topping the next week some time. I just performed another lst and I can't wait until I see the results in the next couple of days. I have 49 days of veg left so I should be Ok with size....Anxious!*


----------



## stumpjumper (Oct 6, 2011)

Not sure why so many people are "top" happy... You don't need to top a LST'd plant. All you are going to do is slow it down. It's already branching out. Sure you can top it 2 weeks before you flower it and get 2 small colas instead of one big fat main one. No point in it though unless you want to decrease the size of the main because you are worried about bud rot.

Every single branch on a PROPERLY lst'd plant should become a large cola. 


I think your plant looks great. I personally would not top it, especially 2 weeks before flower.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

new update on mi thread mate lst topping fimming,diy tent...angel in soil...


----------



## Sorklaoter (Oct 6, 2011)

soinfrcsndkj


----------



## Sorklaoter (Oct 6, 2011)

jesicalorren said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-llIedEIuU&feature=related thought u experts might get a kick out of this $6000 an ounce weed lmao


hahaha wtf


----------



## dankhoe417 (Oct 6, 2011)

Gotta love the Texas po po for classic miscalculations and blunders. They should be happy that it is just dope and not another one of the multitude of East Tx meth ops.


----------



## BrockMonday (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow. This is an awesome thread doggyd. I just read the whole thing in one sitting. I can't wait to watch you reach your goal. Good luck


----------



## RollMeOne420 (Oct 7, 2011)

um thats a cool technique does it work and if so how much longer do u need to flower your plant


----------



## jesicalorren (Oct 7, 2011)

you have to veg longer and do the pinning or tieing but flower time is the same no matter if ur talking a 2 ft plant or a full grown , flower time dont change


----------



## doggyd (Oct 7, 2011)

*


RollMeOne420 said:



um thats a cool technique does it work and if so how much longer do u need to flower your plant

Click to expand...

You do have to veg for a longer period of time to get the plant where you want it and how big you want it. I will be vegging this plant for 90 days and I will be flowering for the Normal period 60 Days. I am actually really enjoying this grow more than the last grow. I really love the fact the your lights don't have to be moved until late in the grow, which is awesome. I'm going to try out scrogging my next grow. *


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

cant wait to see what we both pull of these plants mate we are both doin same thing lol...


----------



## doggyd (Oct 7, 2011)

*


kevin murphy said:



cant wait to see what we both pull of these plants mate we are both doin same thing lol...

Click to expand...

Your doing your LST outside, That plant is going to be huge! I wish I had that kind of room. Did you make a thread on that particular grow or is that just in your journal? If it is a thread send me a link I wanna follow.*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

the first update was yesterday mate take a look pal its on my signature or about 10 pages back from last page think ull like it mate...angel in my soil...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey Dog, those are some beautiful top down views but could you toss in a couple side views to show the actual height of what your doing please.


----------



## doggyd (Oct 7, 2011)

*


Kalebaiden said:



Hey Dog, those are some beautiful top down views but could you toss in a couple side views to show the actual height of what your doing please.

Click to expand...

I like your thinking. I was just about to post that up for everyone too see. *


----------



## doggyd (Oct 7, 2011)

*Ok, well I LST her 2 days ago. She looks amazing and growing very well. I have pruned most of the lower leaves to get more air circulation threw the plant and also so she can focus more energy towards her tops. Right now I have a total of 16 Tops with no TOPPING and still have about 35 days of VEG. So If I can get my plant to about 30 tops without any TOPPING then I will flower Her as Is. Super excited. Enjoy these pics. Remember that Sunday and Wednesdays New Top Pics Of plant posted! Stay Tuned.*


----------



## jesicalorren (Oct 7, 2011)

dam thats lookin good only 3 inches tall and bushy as hell


----------



## Ge7Som3 (Oct 7, 2011)

Amazing! haha thats awesome Im going to try this on my next grow!! ill be going to you for help!!! lol =P


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

excellent mate just excellent pal...


----------



## doggyd (Oct 8, 2011)

*I wanted to thank everyone for all the great comments. I am as amazed as you are with this plant. She is growing great, With no problems, but let me not jinx it! LOL*


----------



## doggyd (Oct 9, 2011)

*Part 8 LST-Day 56 from seed- 56 days in VEG

She is Growing amazing. I wake up everyday and see such a great looking plant. I'm so happy that things are going well for her. She is filling in real nice. There is only a small part of the bucket that does not have tops placed, Soon she Will be all done and ready for Flower. 34 days of veg left. What height should I grow her too?

*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

1 metre...


----------



## karr (Oct 10, 2011)

Did you mean day 64 of veg is the last day? Cause you said 64 more days of veg left, not sure where you're going to put all that plant.


----------



## del66666 (Oct 11, 2011)

top job mate........


----------



## RickyBobby92492 (Oct 11, 2011)

wow...can't wait to see how much you're gonna get out of that!!


----------



## RickyBobby92492 (Oct 11, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *Ok, well I LST her 2 days ago. She looks amazing and growing very well. I have pruned most of the lower leaves to get more air circulation threw the plant and also so she can focus more energy towards her tops. Right now I have a total of 16 Tops with no TOPPING and still have about 35 days of VEG. So If I can get my plant to about 30 tops without any TOPPING then I will flower Her as Is. Super excited. Enjoy these pics. Remember that Sunday and Wednesdays New Top Pics Of plant posted! Stay Tuned.*
> 
> View attachment 1825117View attachment 1825119View attachment 1825121View attachment 1825123


what is on the stems? I can't tell


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

looking great bro cant wait for the results ive got 12 weeks 1 day left in veg the 8 weeks flower under 260,000 lumens for one plant 72litre pot fimmed topped supercropped...what u reckon pal..


----------



## ohmy (Oct 11, 2011)

looking great, when you going to flower her?


----------



## doggyd (Oct 11, 2011)

*


RickyBobby92492 said:



what is on the stems? I can't tell

Click to expand...

Those are paper clips on the stem holding it down!!!!!!!
*


----------



## doggyd (Oct 11, 2011)

*


ohmy said:



looking great, when you going to flower her?

Click to expand...

Im going to be flowering her in another 31 days, Reason because the height of the plant is not where I would like it.!*


----------



## doggyd (Oct 11, 2011)

*


karr said:



Did you mean day 64 of veg is the last day? Cause you said 64 more days of veg left, not sure where you're going to put all that plant.

Click to expand...

Well actually there is 31 days left of veg. It will all fit in there. I want to use up all the soil and not have soil where roots did not grow into. 
*


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 11, 2011)

Keep at it dude, It looks great and it proves my point that any single plant of any strain can be an award winning producer with time, and effort.


----------



## doggyd (Oct 11, 2011)

*Patience is KEY to a great Grow. Take your time and your plant will produce an amazing HARVEST!
Stay tuned, tomorrow I will post up side view pics for height and under plant growth. Tell your friend to stop on by and take a look! *


----------



## phenix white (Oct 11, 2011)

hey i am currently doing this exact thing w my SSH!!! it is creating mass amounts of tops!!!


----------



## Bonghostage (Oct 11, 2011)

very interesting thread doggyd, i'm defos gunna try LST for my next cfl grow, seems to be quite fitting for cfl lights given the low growth height and number of tops. very cool man, good luck with it will be interesting to see what the harvest is like.


----------



## doggyd (Oct 11, 2011)

*


Bonghostage said:



very interesting thread doggyd, i'm defos gunna try LST for my next cfl grow, seems to be quite fitting for cfl lights given the low growth height and number of tops. very cool man, good luck with it will be interesting to see what the harvest is like.

Click to expand...

**Yeah you should try LST, I think it would be perfect for CFL in limited space! This is my first time doing LST and i am actually loving it. Gives you something to do than just watch a plant grow straight up!*


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 11, 2011)

When do you start lst. I tried with my first grow but it was my first grow and i panic'd over ever little thing and the lst fell by the wayside.


----------



## doggyd (Oct 12, 2011)

*


Kalebaiden said:



When do you start lst. I tried with my first grow but it was my first grow and i panic'd over ever little thing and the lst fell by the wayside.

Click to expand...

Well I started to LST my plant when she grew her 3 node. The second the third node is established I went ahead and used paper clips to hold her down while using wire tie to hold the main stem while I performed her first LST. Simple MAN!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

looking forward to next update...


----------



## doggyd (Oct 12, 2011)

*Update!!!update!!!update!!!
Well she is growing great. The whole bucket is almost covered in Tops. She has 30 days of veg left starting tomorrow. I'm going for 30 tops without TOPPING. I know I said I would top everything, but the way she is growing I honestly don't think it is necessary. Well here is what you all been waiting for!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 12, 2011)

looking great mate but top for sure pal get the full potential mate or even fimm mate..no matter whate xcellent job bro...


----------



## doggyd (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## LBH (Oct 13, 2011)

Plant looks great. I read the first page and noticed you were following Dierwolfs spiral lst tutorial. You may have figured out by now that it really doesn't work. You end up with a cluttered mass of mains. Even though it doesn't work, the tutorial has been left up on grasscity for 2 reasons, 1. The amount of quality lst talk in the thread and 2, out of respect for Dier since he passed. There are some excellent lst tutorials out there if you want to try some different stuff. In the "enter the scroggers..." thread there is also a lot of great lst discussion and the host of the thread, woodsmantoker, is a great guy who loves to teach so dont be shy in that thread, ask away. If you really want to crank up your yield and build a perfect plant for scrogging, check out the 2 tutorials in my sig. There are many, many right ways to do it, no one way is perfect so just read as much as you can and experiment. One tip. When you stake the arms down, try not to let them touch the soil. Good luck! and Grow 'Em Up!!


----------



## unclebobbyb (Oct 13, 2011)

This works great out in the backyard. Full sun, better have lots of stakes and ties.


----------



## doggyd (Oct 16, 2011)

*Part 9 LST-Day 63 from seed- 63 days in VEG

Hey guys, Thanks for stopping by the thread. Here is an update of the plant! I hope some of these pics are helping some of you guys out! If you have any questions, ask away!



Here are some pics from the side!**

* *
* *

Here are some Pics from underneath!**

* **


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

now id leave the lst and work on letting it grow upwards mate topping or fuimming it or just lettin the colas growbefore flower..how long left till 12/12 now..great update by the way...


----------



## doggyd (Oct 16, 2011)

*


kevin murphy said:



now id leave the lst and work on letting it grow upwards mate topping or fuimming it or just lettin the colas growbefore flower..how long left till 12/12 now..great update by the way...

Click to expand...

Yeah the LST will be left alone . I think everything is placed correctly. Its time for her to grow! I am going to let her grow nice and tall. She has 27 days before she goes into 12/12.......I want to TOP but i have been reading on BUD ROT when COLAS are to close together. Nervous. So I'm going to ride this out and maybe the next plant I will TOP. NOT SURE!
*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

never heard of bud rot with colas so close mate think that isnt true but seein as were doin the same sort of thing ill do sum research for ya weather you doin it or not mate..gunna have nice weight no matter what though...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

i know what u mean about bud rot its for oputdoor grow mate ill stick the article up for ya here it is not indoor u fine its outdoor they mean...

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/growth/129169-advanced-lst-outdoor-grow-2.html


----------



## doggyd (Oct 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> never heard of bud rot with colas so close mate think that isnt true but seein as were doin the same sort of thing ill do sum research for ya weather you doin it or not mate..gunna have nice weight no matter what though...


*Well thats what I was reading. Not sure where somewhere on the net!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

yea just read the same article as u have lol..think the link i gave you will be same one...


----------



## Stomata (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd be careful about putting the stems/stalks so close to the soil like that. It'll definitely cause you to have airflow issues and could lead to rotting of the growth due to prolonged contact with the damp soil.

I let my plants grow a little and then pull off the first couple nodes at the bottom. Much better air flow and ease of watering, plus it only changes the height of the plants an inch or two.

Instead of anchoring into the soil, I loop a piece of yarn around the growth shoot and then hold the string against the lip of the pot with a binder clip. Makes for easy adjustments too.


----------



## rhump11 (Oct 16, 2011)

Great grow!


----------



## lilindian (Oct 17, 2011)

I think you're the first person i've come across thats doing something like what i'm doing.... well you're the closest person i've found. Similar idea, i'm shooting for 10oz off 1 plant. Anyway looking damn good so far man, nice and healthy and bushy! I'd follow Kevs advice, top her, you wont regret it when u have so many more tops and branches that should bud nicely


----------



## doggyd (Oct 18, 2011)

*


lilindian said:



I think you're the first person i've come across thats doing something like what i'm doing.... well you're the closest person i've found. Similar idea, i'm shooting for 10oz off 1 plant. Anyway looking damn good so far man, nice and healthy and bushy! I'd follow Kevs advice, top her, you wont regret it when u have so many more tops and branches that should bud nicely

Click to expand...

Well Right now I am very close to 30 tops and I think Im happy with that. I would top but everything becomes too stuffed and I would like to grow big colas. I think. I still have time too top if really necessary! *


----------



## doggyd (Oct 19, 2011)

*Hey guys. Ok I have a good question. How long can you veg a plant for, in a 4 gallon bucket doing an LST. The past 2 days she looks like she stop growing and I am wondering if she filled the bucket with roots already. That cannot be possible, can it? With the pics that I have posted, does it look like the plant is already to big for the bucket? I was reading a plant can grow 1 foot per 1 gallon of a flower pot. So If I have a 4 gallon pot she should be good because the main stem looks like 12 inches right? I kind of want to flower her already and very confused on what to do. Some advice would be appreciated.
Another question. I water my plant 2 times a week. Can I give nutrients to the plant 2 times a week or should I do nutrients 1 day and WATER with CAL-MAG the next watering. I need some advice here also!*


----------



## doggyd (Oct 19, 2011)

*I almost forgot that I had to update the THREAD today. Here are some side view pics.
*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 19, 2011)

I always water once with nutes and the next time with water and if u flowered her now she be a beast a very nice plant and would produce alot for sure...roots grow more in dark period so when she goes 12/12 then she will grow more but i dont think that it is full yet no matter what technique u use...ive seen bigger in smaller so think ull be ok mate get her flowered for sure...


doggyd said:


> *hey guys. Ok i have a good question. How long can you veg a plant for, in a 4 gallon bucket doing an lst. The past 2 days she looks like she stop growing and i am wondering if she filled the bucket with roots already. That cannot be possible, can it? With the pics that i have posted, does it look like the plant is already to big for the bucket? I was reading a plant can grow 1 foot per 1 gallon of a flower pot. So if i have a 4 gallon pot she should be good because the main stem looks like 12 inches right? I kind of want to flower her already and very confused on what to do. Some advice would be appreciated.
> Another question. I water my plant 2 times a week. Can i give nutrients to the plant 2 times a week or should i do nutrients 1 day and water with cal-mag the next watering. I need some advice here also!*


----------



## doggyd (Oct 19, 2011)

*


kevin murphy said:



I always water once with nutes and the next time with water and if u flowered her now she be a beast a very nice plant and would produce alot for sure...roots grow more in dark period so when she goes 12/12 then she will grow more but i dont think that it is full yet no matter what technique u use...ive seen bigger in smaller so think ull be ok mate get her flowered for sure...

Click to expand...

That is some excellent advice kevin. I was getting a little nervous but now you brought my confidence back up! If I follow my schedule I'm wondering If my goal of 1/2 pound is possible.
*


----------



## doggyd (Oct 19, 2011)

*Kevin Im so excited already and becoming very impatient. I want to see pretty buds on her. She is growing very nice female preflowers, doesn't look like a hermie or a male! i had to start buying bud again because I ran out of my last harvest. It sucks to pay for weed. So much money wasted. *


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 19, 2011)

I know the feelin mate but flower her for sure what light u got over her for flower 1/2 pond with that baby is easyily acheiveable for sure..what bloom nutes u got..


----------



## lilindian (Oct 19, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *Kevin Im so excited already and becoming very impatient. I want to see pretty buds on her. She is growing very nice female preflowers, doesn't look like a hermie or a male! i had to start buying bud again because I ran out of my last harvest. It sucks to pay for weed. So much money wasted. *


I'm 7oz down, i reckon i 'm down to my last oz from my last harvest, and i REFUSE to buy bud again... Gotta make this last Z last but its tastier than its ever been, so hard!

She's gona fill that space real nice, i havn't a clue if you're gona reach a 1/2 pound, definitely has the potential, just make sure you spread the branching out after stretch for maximum light penetration, giving each branch as much room as possible


----------



## doggyd (Oct 19, 2011)

*


kevin murphy said:



I know the feelin mate but flower her for sure what light u got over her for flower 1/2 pond with that baby is easyily acheiveable for sure..what bloom nutes u got..

Click to expand...

Well I'm going to be using a Hortilux 250w Super HPS for 12/12. The bloom nutes I will be using are ADVANCED NUTRIENTS Big Bud, Bud Candy, and start using B52 for the supplement fertilizer during FLOWER!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 19, 2011)

Do u only have a 250 mate can u not upgrade to a 400 or 600


----------



## doggyd (Oct 19, 2011)

*


kevin murphy said:



Do u only have a 250 mate can u not upgrade to a 400 or 600

Click to expand...

Sadly, No. I wish. I don't have the money to get a bigger hood. I really wish. I have to make what I have work. I may use cfl's on the side for supplemental lighting * **


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 19, 2011)

Yea mate do that pal...


----------



## I already Node (Oct 19, 2011)

after trolling this thread for sec.. I might lst my next crop?!? Thanks for the enlightenment!


----------



## jackoladd (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah like you said you should definitely get some cfl's in there that plant has a lot of potential and you are only increasing your chances of getting a 1/2lb with more light. good luck with the grow mate im subbed +rep.


----------



## Nikeforged (Oct 19, 2011)

anxiously awaiting updates. 

Might have to do this sort of thing when I start one whenever my beans come


----------



## Budda growing pot (Oct 20, 2011)

i've been trolling for a while now, subbed. Good luck, can't wait!


----------



## doggyd (Oct 22, 2011)

*Hey guys. Quick little update. tomorrow I will be posting up PICS. This plant has become a monster and the way she is looking I have to flower her extremly soon. Reason: Plant becoming way to large for the closet, not in height but in width. She has filled out real nice and she finally looks like a small shrub bush. NICE. I really enjoy growing this way. She looks like she is going to harvest a heavy load!*


----------



## RickyBobby92492 (Oct 22, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *Hey guys. Quick little update. tomorrow I will be posting up PICS. This plant has become a monster and the way she is looking I have to flower her extremly soon. Reason: Plant becoming way to large for the closet, not in height but in width. She has filled out real nice and she finally looks like a small shrub bush. NICE. I really enjoy growing this way. She looks like she is going to harvest a heavy load!*


 I'm pumped for you man!


----------



## doggyd (Oct 24, 2011)

*Part 10 LST-Day 71 from seed- 2 days in FLOWER

Hey guys. Sorry for the late update but here she is.I have decided to place her into flower because she is growing too big for my closet width way not in height. She looks really good. I have two problems. 1-Everytime I give my plant nutes, her tops turn yellow as if there is not enough "N" in her diet (can the nutrients 1200ppm be too high blocking out "N"?). 2-I have tops under bigger tops not getting good light, thats why the pic only shows limited tops. I don't want to cut leaves but I may have too. I try and place other leaves under other leaves for better light penetration but I guess the fan blowing and as she grows leaves just pop back out covering other lower tops. What can I do to get all tops too show ( cut or leave alone)?**
Well Stay tuned because she is almost done! 2 months left!

*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 24, 2011)

looking great bro bring on the buds....


----------



## ezTaz (Oct 24, 2011)

looking damn good bro!


----------



## jesicalorren (Oct 24, 2011)

great shit


----------



## unclebobbyb (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice LST. Plant looks nice and healthy for the most part.


----------



## doggyd (Oct 24, 2011)

*I wanted to thank everyone for stopping by my page! I also have a black widow that I also placed into Flower as well, but thats going to be tiny. LOL compared to this LST! Very Very Curious to Find out what she will harvest!*


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2011)

Pull the outer branches out to expose the inner nodes and "flatten" the canopy. You shouldn't have to trim too much.


----------



## doggyd (Oct 26, 2011)

*Hey Guys. Well It is A GIRL ! 3 Days in flower and she is showing Female preflowers heavy. Nice white hairs coming out, im so excited. Well here are some updated pics from side shots and all. I also added 2-2700k 150w CFL for side lighting. I will rotate plant on a daily basis. I also posted up some pics of the BLACK WIDOW I was growing. I honestly don't think this is even close for flower because I still don't see any preflowers at all, I think it is only 1 month old. But I'm going for it to see what happens when going 12/12 on a plant that is not ready for 12/12. Here are all the pICS. Enjoy.*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 27, 2011)

very nice ...try pulling sum branches apart with sum string to expose more light to the canopy mate..just a idea..other than that very nice indeed...


----------



## del66666 (Oct 28, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *Hey Guys. Well It is A GIRL ! 3 Days in flower and she is showing Female preflowers heavy. Nice white hairs coming out, im so excited. Well here are some updated pics from side shots and all. I also added 2-2700k 150w CFL for side lighting. I will rotate plant on a daily basis. I also posted up some pics of the BLACK WIDOW I was growing. I honestly don't think this is even close for flower because I still don't see any preflowers at all, I think it is only 1 month old. But I'm going for it to see what happens when going 12/12 on a plant that is not ready for 12/12. Here are all the pICS. Enjoy.*
> 
> View attachment 1856880View attachment 1856887View attachment 1856879View attachment 1856885View attachment 1856889View attachment 1856883View attachment 1856886View attachment 1856884


nicely done..............lol what happens when you go 12-12 when a plant isnt ready......we do that with every plant on my 12-12 from seed thread..........what happens is you get nice fat buds as soon as the plant is ready.


----------



## JimmyRecard (Oct 28, 2011)

Just seen this thread and wow nice job mate. I love how there are tops everywhere but it is fairly even across the plant but it looks way too big for your grow room haha well it will be in a few weeks anyway.


----------



## Unnk (Oct 28, 2011)

nicely done acouple months back i did a lst job with 2 1000's


----------



## Unnk (Oct 28, 2011)

heres alittle more insentive for what you can do with lst...


----------



## doggyd (Oct 28, 2011)

*UPDATE- DAY 6 IN FLOWER- DAY 75 FROM SEED
Hey Guys. Again, Thanks so much for stopping by and checking out the thread. Well, Here goes another update. I decided to do a good trimming for better light penetration as you can probably see. Don't be mad at me. I will not trim anymore until extremely close to harvest. She is growing very well, its actually blowing my mind. I have been using ADVANCED NUTRIENTS and I haven't had one real problem, like deficiencies. I'm loving it. Ok. Here are some PICS. I look at these PICS and yeah I should Of topped everything but its ok you live and learn.
* *STAY TUNED

*


----------



## doggyd (Oct 28, 2011)

*


JimmyRecard said:



Just seen this thread and wow nice job mate. I love how there are tops everywhere but it is fairly even across the plant but it looks way too big for your grow room haha well it will be in a few weeks anyway.

Click to expand...

Its ok, it will fit in this closet so stay tuned!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

how much did you cut away not alot i hope ...


----------



## doggyd (Oct 28, 2011)

*I didn't cut too much....Did you see the new pics I posted up....That is the trimming I just performed, So not too bad. I need to invest in a Bigger Hood for better [email protected]*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

yea i saw mate nice work pal..lets hope for no hermies and it shud be a bumpercrop


----------



## doggyd (Oct 28, 2011)

*


kevin murphy said:



yea i saw mate nice work pal..lets hope for no hermies and it shud be a bumpercrop

Click to expand...

Why you say hermie because I trimmed during flower? What do you mean by bumpercrop?*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

bupercrop means alot of buds basically...and yea mate once in flower u dont want to stress plant in any way pal...you shud only cut dead leaves and not all at once just a few at a time with a few days aprt..when a plant gets cut it realese a hormone to defend itself incase it under attack and stops growing..just be careful bro...


----------



## doggyd (Oct 28, 2011)

*


kevin murphy said:



bupercrop means alot of buds basically...and yea mate once in flower u dont want to stress plant in any way pal...you shud only cut dead leaves and not all at once just a few at a time with a few days aprt..when a plant gets cut it realese a hormone to defend itself incase it under attack and stops growing..just be careful bro...

Click to expand...

Great advice KEVIN. I want to REP you but I can't. Well don't worry, that is the only trimming im doing. Now I'm going to leave her until HARVEST. She is getting amazing light now toward the bottom of the plant and I see its going to be good for her. I should of trimmed this whole plant before I placed her into Flower but I wasn't thinking.! But once again great advice man!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

no worries bro here to help mate..lets hope for fat buds...


----------



## BoomBiddyBye (Oct 28, 2011)

Good job bro, can't wait to see your harvest! Subbed, and rep+


----------



## marcopolo123 (Oct 29, 2011)

I love what u doing .. planning be for planting


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Oct 30, 2011)

Sub'd!

Noice! I'm impressed that you could wait 75 days before flowering 

I'm also using CFL's only in my micro shed grow. I'm three weeks in, and I intend to start flowering within the next two weeks using very much the same technique as your self. Kind of an experiment for me as I've never tried to grow before and there are lots of perils with an indoor grow, outside. lol


----------



## doggyd (Oct 30, 2011)

onlycucumbershere said:


> Sub'd!
> 
> Noice! I'm impressed that you could wait 75 days before flowering
> *
> I'm also using CFL's only in my micro shed grow. I'm three weeks in, and I intend to start flowering within the next two weeks using very much the same technique as your self. Kind of an experiment for me as I've never tried to grow before and there are lots of perils with an indoor grow, outside. lol*


*

Well I just have really good patience when it comes to growing. There is NO RUSH for me to grow bud.*


----------



## doggyd (Oct 30, 2011)

*Update- Day 8 in flower- Day 77 from seed

WOW. This plant is a monster. WOW. AMAZING.
LST WHITE WIDOW.....

*

*SIDE VIEW PICS
*


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Oct 31, 2011)

Awesome! Be interesting to know what your yield will be after this monster is harvested.


----------



## doggyd (Nov 1, 2011)

*Hey guys. I will be updating the thread tomorrow with some more pics. She is coming along really well. She starting to flower and she smells so good, like Mango Fruit. Makes me want to eat her, LOL. *


----------



## doggyd (Nov 2, 2011)

*UPDATE- DAY 11 FLOWERING -UPDATE
Hey guys. Well She is looking amazing. Really really amazing. Everything is going so perfect with this plant. My second time growing and I think I got it down for the most part. I was amazed with my first grow, autoflower 151.10 gram harvest DRY. I'm super excited to see what this is going to harvest. There are tops everywhere, I loose track of how many their are. Well here is a top view pic. 
WHITE WIDOW
* *

Here is a pic of the black widow. Now this plant is not ready to be in flower but I put it into flower anyway. I never flowered with CFL and thinking this wont be good. LOL I don't have room to place her under the 250w. I think she also started to flower because her top is looking funny but everything below does not look ready at all. I really would like to take this plant and place it into a bigger bucket and place her back into veg until the white widow is done. Is it possible for me to reveg my plant?????
BLACK WIDOW
*


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 2, 2011)

anything is always poss mate nice update mate


----------



## rolaand (Nov 3, 2011)

good luck !!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2011)

You sure that bw is a girl?


----------



## doggyd (Nov 3, 2011)

*


colocowboy said:



You sure that bw is a girl?

Click to expand...

Yeah it is a female. Right now she is budding but only at the main top everything below that is not doing anything. Thinking maybe it could be the CFL's are too weak for real strong growth. Whatever. Not very happy with the BLACK WIDOW. I should of placed plant into a bigger bucket and kept vegging her for 60 days, but i made a big mistake. Then I was thinking of revegging even though she is 12 days in flower already but said nah. Could not find good info on revegging. So I might get nothing from this black widow, unsure whats going to happen with her now. Waste of a plant. What to do? What to do?*


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2011)

You can reveg, just put it back to light cycle it will weird out for a little bit (couple weeks) but it will go.

**nothing special is necessary to make it go back to veg other than light cycle.


----------



## doggyd (Nov 3, 2011)

*


doggyd said:





Yeah it is a female. Right now she is budding but only at the main top everything below that is not doing anything. Thinking maybe it could be the CFL's are too weak for real strong growth. Whatever. Not very happy with the BLACK WIDOW. I should of placed plant into a bigger bucket and kept vegging her for 60 days, but i made a big mistake. Then I was thinking of revegging even though she is 12 days in flower already but said nah. Could not find good info on revegging. So I might get nothing from this black widow, unsure whats going to happen with her now. Waste of a plant. What to do? What to do?

Click to expand...

Does anyone have advice on revegging after 12 days?*


----------



## doggyd (Nov 3, 2011)

*


colocowboy said:



You can reveg, just put it back to light cycle it will weird out for a little bit (couple weeks) but it will go.

Click to expand...

So what about the top that is flowering already? Can I cut it to perform a TOP! Then reveg her?
*


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2011)

for sure, i would wait a little bit though after reveg just so there's not too much stress all at once, you will know it's ok because the buds will unravel into some wonky leaves (non serrated and misshapen) but when they start looking normal again it is hormonally straight.

**To be straight, you could just top it and reveg and it will be fine, it just slows down usually. I am often over careful not to slow them down any which is kind of all stress does up to a point. Too much can cause them to herm but really they are pretty tough all in all.


----------



## doggyd (Nov 3, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> for sure, i would wait a little bit though after reveg just so there's not too much stress all at once, you will know it's ok because the buds will unravel into some wonky leaves (non serrated and misshapen) but when they start looking normal again it is hormonally straight.
> 
> **To be straight, you could just top it and reveg and it will be fine, it just slows down usually. I am often over careful not to slow them down any which is kind of all stress does up to a point. Too much can cause them to herm but really they are pretty tough all in all.


Will that hermie the plant when i do place it back into flower after reveg?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2011)

It shouldn't, it will just slow it down. Stress induced hermies generally occur during a current flower cycle if at all.


----------



## Marko420 (Nov 4, 2011)

Re-veg, no biggie, she'll act a little funny for a week or two but she'll get back to vegging. You can also transplant into a larger pot.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 4, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-more-money-566.html

new update mate enjoy...


----------



## doggyd (Nov 4, 2011)

*Ok guys. I went ahead and took some advice on the reveg. I went ahead last night mixed up some soil with extra perlite in a 3 gallon bucket. I transplanted from that small container to the 3 gallon and water her 6.5PH water and did a quick lst. I'm happy because she looks happy. I also am seeing a female pistal with her 2 white hairs sticking out and the top was starting to bud, but I think she will do great for a last minute adjustment. First time for REVEG so bare with me. I will keep this THREAD updated with both grows WW and BW. Stay Tuned!
BLACK WIDOW
*


----------



## doggyd (Nov 5, 2011)

*Hey guys. I have a question. when I mix up my NUTES and check the PH of water the PH is 5.3...Now I have to use a lot of PH up to reach 6.5. How can avoid using soooooooooooo much PH UP? Is there a way?Because it's a lot of ph up I have been using and It should not be like that i don't think!* +++REP for good answer


----------



## jdillinger (Nov 5, 2011)

You could use a higher base ph medium? Peat depending on manufacturer sometimes will have a high ph. That way you wont be using as much ph up, and instead be using a little bit of ph down. Start mixing in lime(lemon) juice to supplement ph up, problem is when changing ph using baking soda, lemon juice, vinegar its only temporary and If you have a reservoir in dwc that doesnt stir it around every hour it seperates again, soil.. I'm not sure havn't tried or heard anything about the home ph solutions.


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Nov 5, 2011)

I've only had one experience reverting, in which I took a cutting from a flowering Jilly Bean plant. The cutting rooted in the time you would expect a cutting to root and after that it did not do anything for a couple of months and finally it started spitting out veg growth. How long the plant takes to reveg depends on how far along into flowering the plant is.


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Nov 5, 2011)

Any specific reason you're PHing your water to 6.5 instead of 6.3? If you kept it at 6.3 it would not only be optimal ( I don't really buy into this too much in soil, as your soil should buffer the PH as long as it's not wayyy out of whack) but save you a tiny bit of your PH up.


----------



## doggyd (Nov 5, 2011)

*


Blunt Master Flex said:



Any specific reason you're PHing your water to 6.5 instead of 6.3? If you kept it at 6.3 it would not only be optimal ( I don't really buy into this too much in soil, as your soil should buffer the PH as long as it's not wayyy out of whack) but save you a tiny bit of your PH up.

Click to expand...

I have messed around with different ph and noticed 6.5 is best for my growing medium and plant!*


----------



## doggyd (Nov 5, 2011)

*


Blunt Master Flex said:



Any specific reason you're PHing your water to 6.5 instead of 6.3? If you kept it at 6.3 it would not only be optimal ( I don't really buy into this too much in soil, as your soil should buffer the PH as long as it's not wayyy out of whack) but save you a tiny bit of your PH up.

Click to expand...


Are you saying mix my nutes then leave it at 5.3 PH and let the soil buffer her out?*


----------



## Stomata (Nov 5, 2011)

I use Jacks Houseplant Special. My tap is usually 8 or above. When I feed, I PH the plain water to the mid 6 range then add my Cal-Mag and plant food. I don't concern myself with the PH of the nute solution. Never have and never had a problem this way. Is it correct? Maybe, maybe not, but I've never had a problem. Honestly I don't even know what the PH of the solution is after adding Cal-Mag and nutes. I've never bothered to check.


----------



## doggyd (Nov 5, 2011)

*


Stomata said:



I use Jacks Houseplant Special. My tap is usually 8 or above. When I feed, I PH the plain water to the mid 6 range then add my Cal-Mag and plant food. I don't concern myself with the PH of the nute solution. Never have and never had a problem this way. Is it correct? Maybe, maybe not, but I've never had a problem. Honestly I don't even know what the PH of the solution is after adding Cal-Mag and nutes. I've never bothered to check.

Click to expand...

I have seen someone do exactly what you are saying and I thought they were doing things backwards and wrong but I maybe [email protected] I guess everyone does it different. But I thought of your idea as well and never tried it*


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Nov 5, 2011)

6.3 not 5.3, but if 6.5 is what you believe is working best then I wouldn't change it at the cost of a little bit of PH up. I've actually never grown in soil, I use coco so my optimal PH is 5.8. However 5.4-6.2 is acceptable and in soil the range is much wider because the PH buffering capacity of soil is much greater than coco's. 
I believe that PH is not as important (when growing in soil) as people make it out to be, but peace of mind goes a long way.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 5, 2011)

If you are curious of what your plant is actually sitting in you should test the runoff. When in soil most blends have some sort of ph amendment but a 1/4 cup or so of gardening lime (dolomite lime) per gallon of soil will do the trick for the entire grow. Even now just sprinkle it on the topsoil and water it in, then it will be fine for the duration.


----------



## doggyd (Nov 6, 2011)

*Hey guys. I'm going to update this thread before today is over. New top pics on the way. Stay tuned. She is growing so nice.*


----------



## doggyd (Nov 6, 2011)

*Day 15 in flower- Day 84 from seed

**For the First time I Had to flush her out yesterday! I mixed up some nutes the other day and might have added too much of something because she was leaf curling, MG deficient. So after flush she came right back, leaves dropped back down to original state and I'm happier she is better. I learned so much from my first grow that I more a less know whats going on with the plant and when I should flush her out. So someone gave me this advice: water, water, Nutrients. I have been feeding my plant 2 times a week: water, nutrients. I have started to notice soil is drying up much quicker due to the plant drinking a lot of water. So, I have decided to feed her 3 times a week which I would be performing the Water, Water, Nutirents, just to stable her out some more. Right now she looks great and can't wait until harvest day!*
*WHITE WIDOW*


----------



## Tebin (Nov 6, 2011)

doggyd said:


> * So I might get nothing from this black widow, unsure whats going to happen with her now. Waste of a plant. What to do? What to do?*


You could use it as a mother and make clones.


----------



## doggyd (Nov 6, 2011)

*


Tebin said:



You could use it as a mother and make clones.

Click to expand...

I revegged her. Check page 28-29 of this thread! + I did take 2 clones from the Black Widow!
*


----------



## jesicalorren (Nov 6, 2011)

that is a sexy bush . ill let u know when i update but i got a strawberry i topped to 5 tops then lstD shes vegd like 6 weeks so far , i got here in a 8 gal square tote gonna veg a little bit more. but yeah i give u props on that baby!!!


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Nov 6, 2011)

This is a re-veg! That's cool  Well done man


----------



## doggyd (Nov 6, 2011)

*NO THE WHITE WIDOW IS NOT A REVEG PLANT> THE PLANT THAT I REVEGED IS A BLACK WIDOW!* *
This plant I am revegging
BLACK WIDOW REVEG
*


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Nov 6, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *NO THE WHITE WIDOW IS NOT A REVEG PLANT> THE PLANT THAT I REVEGED IS A BLACK WIDOW!* *
> This plant I am revegging
> BLACK WIDOW REVEG
> *View attachment 1873844View attachment 1873845View attachment 1873846


Nice use of bold type there bruh lol sorry, keeping up with so many threads gets confusing. That's my excuse lol
Black Widow looks great man! But your other crop looks awesome!
I've been thinking on the subject of re-vegging - question; Do you think it would be quicker to clone a flowering plant, or to re-veg an already flowered plant?
Personally, I think it may be quicker to simply plant a new seed but I guess that is dependant on circumstance...


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 6, 2011)

try avin 328 threads then tell me it confusing lol...


onlycucumbershere said:


> Nice use of bold type there bruh lol sorry, keeping up with so many threads gets confusing. That's my excuse lol
> Black Widow looks great man! But your other crop looks awesome!
> I've been thinking on the subject of re-vegging - question; Do you think it would be quicker to clone a flowering plant, or to re-veg an already flowered plant?
> Personally, I think it may be quicker to simply plant a new seed but I guess that is dependant on circumstance...


----------



## doggyd (Nov 6, 2011)

*


onlycucumbershere said:



Nice use of bold type there bruh lol sorry, keeping up with so many threads gets confusing. That's my excuse lol
Black Widow looks great man! But your other crop looks awesome!
I've been thinking on the subject of re-vegging - question; Do you think it would be quicker to clone a flowering plant, or to re-veg an already flowered plant?
Personally, I think it may be quicker to simply plant a new seed but I guess that is dependant on circumstance...

Click to expand...

Well for me there is no rush. My grow closet can only hold one plant. So I placed her into reveg because I didnt know what to do with her. I have too wait until my white widow is done harvest , by that time the reveg black widow should be really ready to go into flowering. Black widow plant is only 11 days into flower before I decided to reveg her. I already see her going back to normal. It is faster to clone a flowering plant but that is not my case, my flowering period was too short so it was better to flip back. Also I can plant a new seed but why do that, waste of seed. I reveg black widow until harvest of white widow. Then after harvest of white widow, flower reveg Black widow, During that whole time 2 clones I took from the black widow should be ready by the time the black widow harvest.......wow DIZZY NOW*


----------



## doggyd (Nov 6, 2011)

*Whats so confusing about my Thread! I'm trying to keep the thread update as much as possible so if someone wants to try what i am doing they have a good reference to go too, plus the final result of the thread is the best part!*


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Nov 6, 2011)

onlycucumbershere said:


> Nice use of bold type there bruh lol sorry, keeping up with so many threads gets confusing. That's my excuse lol
> Black Widow looks great man! But your other crop looks awesome!
> I've been thinking on the subject of re-vegging - question; Do you think it would be quicker to clone a flowering plant, or to re-veg an already flowered plant?
> Personally, I think it may be quicker to simply plant a new seed but I guess that is dependant on circumstance...


 The clone will take longer to reveg than the plant that the clone was taken from. First the cutting has to put it's energy into growing roots, then it puts energy towards reverting and the plant that the cutting was taken from only has the second task at hand. When i revegged the plant that I took the cutting from was about 1 1/2 weeks from being harvested. The cutting took about 2 weeks to root and literally about 2 months to start growing again ( because it was so far along into flower), it stayed the same size for those 2 months lol.


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Nov 6, 2011)

But if the Q was would the cutting take root before the plant that it would've been taken from would reveg, then I believe it depends on how long the plant has been flowering for.


----------



## BrockMonday (Nov 6, 2011)

Damn yo. Your plants look beautiful. I can't wait to LST. Good job Doggy. That widow is gonna be a beast


----------



## doggyd (Nov 6, 2011)

*


BrockMonday said:



Damn yo. Your plants look beautiful. I can't wait to LST. Good job Doggy. That widow is gonna be a beast

Click to expand...

Thats what I'm hoping for: I am trying to reach a hard goal of 1/2 pound..Will it happen....Unknown? StayTuned*


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2011)

I guarantee that you will achieve at least close to a g/w with that technique just how you are doing it. There are some things that you can do to max out but your on track to discover them just fine by your own observation (making right righter is subject any way no?). She looks great, keep it up doggyd!


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 7, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *I'm going too start this ASAP once this SEEDLING grows about 5 Nodes, I will start her training! Like I said its a learning experince for me! I want too find out what is the Max grow that I can do in my space with a 250w! *


I've LSTed the shit outta my girl and I've counted ten nice colas spread across the top. It looks like one of those Jewish candle holders sorta. I'm using 600 watts though.


----------



## Blunt Master Flex (Nov 7, 2011)

Lmao @ jewish candle holder


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've managed to get my pics uploaded. I did even a little more LST this morning. She looks like the Taguskan landscape. I hope my Siberian brothers won't hate me if I murdered the spelling of their home. Anyway, I checked elemental light levels throughout my plant and I'm getting atleast even light throughout the plant. Got her close, but not too close. Should be a winning combo.


----------



## BrockMonday (Nov 8, 2011)

That's some funny shit stonez47. Do you got a grow log on your current grow? I'm interested.


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 9, 2011)

BrockMonday said:


> That's some funny shit stonez47. Do you got a grow log on your current grow? I'm interested.


No man. My wife's pissed too because I keep walking around the house muttering shit like, " It's got to be three weeks, why did'nt I tape that shit to the side... goofy shit like that. I will next time. This time I'll just have fun and learn.


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm adding ten pounds dry ice to the equation. See if I can't elevate her blood pressure some. Anyone here have any experience with dry ice? I can't justify an expensive CO2 setup with this small grow. Jorge says two pounds will bump levels in a ten by ten room to about 2000 ppm for twenty four hours. Got it in a styrofoam ice chest with a small opening across the front with a fan behind it. The room is shut, not air tight but decently sealed. We'll see.


----------



## doggyd (Nov 9, 2011)

*Day 18 in flower- Day 87 from seed

Hey guys...Look at her. Dam Fuken Huge! Thats all I got to say! So What do you think I will Harvest 1/2 Pound or LESS?????

WHITE WIDOW
*

*BLACK WIDOW (REVEG AFTER 11 DAYS INTO FLOWER)*


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't use CO2 citing the fact that no plant in nature needs additional CO2 and the benefits of dry ice are too few to justify me buying and building a set up.


----------



## Sencha (Nov 9, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> No man. My wife's pissed too because I keep walking around the house muttering shit like, " It's got to be three weeks, why did'nt I tape that shit to the side... goofy shit like that. I will next time. This time I'll just have fun and learn.


hahahahaha, I'm with you bro. I need to journal soooo bad. I'm sure it would turn this par grower into a pro.


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 9, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> I don't use CO2 citing the fact that no plant in nature needs additional CO2 and the benefits of dry ice are too few to justify me buying and building a set up.


Buying and building a set up? I fucking dropped the dry ice in a cooler and covered it. It was tough. " Cannabis can use more CO2 than the .03-.04 ppm that occurs in the air. By increasing the amount of CO2 to .12-.15 ppm, the optimum amount widely agreed upon by professional growers, plants can grow up to 30% faster, providing that light, water, and nutrients are not limiting. " Straight from Jorge's Bible. Those are facts enough for me.


----------



## slonez47 (Nov 9, 2011)

Sencha said:


> hahahahaha, I'm with you bro. I need to journal soooo bad. I'm sure it would turn this par grower into a pro.


Hell brother. I've just been having fun. It's like I've said in the past. I dig the grow. Buds are icing on the cake.


----------



## Stomata (Nov 9, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *Day 18 in flower- Day 87 from seed
> 
> Hey guys...Look at her. Dam Fuken Huge! Thats all I got to say! So What do you think I will Harvest 1/2 Pound or LESS?????
> *


*
Probably around 3 zips from the big plant. Maybe an elbow, but probably closer to 3 is my guess.*


----------



## BoomBiddyBye (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice man, all is looking good!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 10, 2011)

slonez47 said:


> Buying and building a set up? I fucking dropped the dry ice in a cooler and covered it. It was tough. " Cannabis can use more CO2 than the .03-.04 ppm that occurs in the air. By increasing the amount of CO2 to .12-.15 ppm, the optimum amount widely agreed upon by professional growers, plants can grow up to 30% faster, providing that light, water, and nutrients are not limiting. " Straight from Jorge's Bible. Those are facts enough for me.


I dont disput the benefits of CO2. But at $1/pound with 2 pounds used in 24 hours it's just not cost effective for me. I aim for one plant with 15 to 20 tops which gives me enough medication that should last untill the following harvest.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 10, 2011)

Can you post top and side shots for the next update?


----------



## doggyd (Nov 11, 2011)

*


Kalebaiden said:



Can you post top and side shots for the next update?

Click to expand...

I definitely will do that. The reason I haven't taken a side view pic is because my camera not getting a good pic with the HPS light being on. I will take the plant out of the room and take pics the next time!!!!!!!!*


----------



## jesicalorren (Nov 11, 2011)

doggy u r the man!! lol i got the idea from this tread and im doin the same shyt . i love it cant wait to see the yeild u get cuz im in veg still with an 8 gal pot, strawberry cough, i also got a little army thats gonna do the same , ill put up a few pics when light are on, but i commend u and cant give u n e more rep, thanks for putting this bug in my head!!


----------



## doggyd (Nov 13, 2011)

*Day 22 in flower- Day 91 from seed

Hey guys. Here is a HUGE update for everyone. She is so close but yet so far. Buds are really starting to show now, Super excited. The plant smells Tangy, like Pineapple and Mango mixed....Man i don't know if its the nutrients but trichomes are forming like ice, I just want to bite into the leaf, LOL. She is doing amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I could marry Weed I would, LOL. Enjoy the UPDATE

WHITE WIDOW


WHITE WIDOW SIDE SHOTS **
 **
 **

Black Widow ** (REVEG AFTER 11 DAYS INTO FLOWERING)
 **
 **

BLACK WIDOW CLONES (1st time trying and they are alive)
* *




*


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 13, 2011)

Great update mate


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 15, 2011)

I just seen your update, it looks sick dude!

Word of advice for your clones, chop the leaflets in half (check out cloning techniques on google) it causes the plants to lose less water from transpiration and cover them with a humidity dome. This isn't a hard and fast rule but it's worked wonders for me giving me a 100% success rate for all my clones. Mist the dome every couple days and always make sure the soil is moist, not wet.


----------



## chronichaze (Nov 17, 2011)

I do the exact same thing, chop my leaf in half when i cut my clones. I never have a problem with clones, usually 100% or close to it. All I do is cut my clones use rooting powder and throw them in a peat pallet inside of an aquarium I have. I have a plastic lid over top of the aquarium and only open it after 3-4 days of them being in there. I never mist and after about 8-9 days I have roots!


----------



## Vardonn (Nov 18, 2011)

Subbed man, everything looks nice, wish u good luck achieving your goal!


----------



## jesicalorren (Nov 18, 2011)

lookin goood lookin good!!! , i put up some updates too, good yob doggy


----------



## doggyd (Nov 19, 2011)

*Day 28 in flower- Day 97 from seed

Small Update! Harvest is getting really close, 32 days left!

*


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 19, 2011)

how much light is that under pal...


----------



## doggyd (Nov 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> how much light is that under pal...


*This plant is only under a 250w Hortilux SUPER Hps. No other lights. Why do you ask? Does it look to big for the light or does it look too small???
*


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 19, 2011)

it looks fine mate just thought it was a bigger light with all that work u put in mate but looks like it gunna yeild good bro..ave u seen my update yet pal day 45 im on its been topped 16 times today


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 20, 2011)

I was wondering when you two would cross paths. Kevin, meet DoggyD, Doggy was the inspiration for me to attempt LST/scrog again, with amazing results (15-20 tops on my plant).


----------



## doggyd (Nov 20, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> I was wondering when you two would cross paths. Kevin, meet DoggyD, Doggy was the inspiration for me to attempt LST/scrog again, with amazing results (15-20 tops on my plant).


*Post UP some PICS!*


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 20, 2011)

All my pics are in my journal, which you seen. There's a bunch of tops at the top of the plant and equal to a few more in number inside the foliage. Their all getting alot of light and are about a bic lighter in height and roughly 2 side by side bics thick. I lost count at 15 because of foliage but I'm certain there's more.


----------



## dontpanic (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks good can't wait to see final product


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 21, 2011)

already know im lol...


----------



## bigv1976 (Nov 21, 2011)

So is the goal still a half pound?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 21, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> already know im lol...




....introduction party pooper.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 21, 2011)

hahahahaha mate...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 21, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hahahahaha mate...



*sob*......*sniff*.....you laugh at my pain but I'm crying on the inside and I have no meds to console me.


----------



## doggyd (Nov 21, 2011)

*


bigv1976 said:



So is the goal still a half pound?

Click to expand...

Yeah the goal is still 1/2 pound! It doesn't look like I will get there But Lets HOPE!*


----------



## blimey (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks good. subbed


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 21, 2011)

just by adding another light mate will make all the difference pal..


----------



## doggyd (Nov 21, 2011)

*Day 30 in flower- Day99 from seed

Hey Guys just Performed my last Pull down 2 days ago and Look at these TOPS. There are so many I'm dizzy. LOL I am still trying to go for 1/2 pound harvest, lets hope that can happen. Going to hit her hard with carbo load and overdrive...and then flush her out for the last two weeks...**30 DAYS LEFT STAY TUNED

*


----------



## jesicalorren (Nov 21, 2011)

lookin nice doggy , hopefully that biach will give u 9 zips just so u know she loves u back ! we're all rooting for ya


----------



## doggyd (Nov 21, 2011)

*Kevin is right with the lighting, I do need to step up my Light but I'm working with what I have because I can't afford it right now. I'm extremely happy with this HUGE plant. *


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 21, 2011)

Thats all that matters with it mate ull get 8oz wet for sure pal..maybe 3-4 dry


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 21, 2011)

Impressive! What a beautiful ww


----------



## Palmdiggidy (Nov 21, 2011)

looking good doggyd been reading this for the past 2 days, im not about growing just 1 plant or so an i use nothing smaller than 600 to flower but that is pretty cool how you grew that. the only thing i would recomend is some prunning of the inner buds down low a little earlier in its life but thats just me i found that it helps pack on weight on your colas. keep it going an have a growtastic day.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 23, 2011)

looks really great! im subd 
hey this is a grow that could get 1/2 lb check it out its trunk is like 5 inch across
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/457855-one-man-his-bush-1-a.html <


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Holy shit!


----------



## lilindian (Nov 24, 2011)

Shit man she's looking beautiful! Nice to see another super dark plant like mine (in parts)

Very nice lady well done


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Nov 25, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6675896 said:


> looks really great! im subd
> hey this is a grow that could get 1/2 lb check it out its trunk is like 5 inch across
> > https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/457855-one-man-his-bush-1-a.html <


Flippin eck, she's a beast!

I wanna see her stripped naked


----------



## doggyd (Nov 27, 2011)

*I wanted to thank everyone for stopping by the thread and checking out the plant! I becoming very excited because harvest day is the 25th of next month. Buds are looking amazing. I see the buds are starting to put on some good weight. What fascinates me is the plant looks WET because of all the trichomes. Today im going to add some carbo load to her diet and see how she responds to that. I also will be posting up picks later on in the day....so stay tuned!*


----------



## jesicalorren (Nov 27, 2011)

this is ghs chemdog 53 days from seed , inspired by doggyds white widow 
cant wait to see ur final wieght


----------



## doggyd (Nov 27, 2011)

*








Day 36 in flower- Day 105 from seed










Hey guys New Update. I went ahead and for the first time I fed her some carbo load. She loves it. Thats all I have to say....I know you all been waiting for PICS:

*


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

Moving right along man! She looks nice!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 27, 2011)

Well Done!!


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Nov 28, 2011)

This girl's got some junk in her trunk!
Gwaaarn!


----------



## doggyd (Nov 28, 2011)

onlycucumbershere said:


> this girl's got some junk in her trunk!
> Gwaaarn!


*funny! Funny!*


----------



## doggyd (Dec 1, 2011)

*








Day 40 in flower- Day 109 from seed










Hey guys.....Only 20 days left until HARVEST DAY and she looks so tasty. I'm extremely happy with this plant. The LST kept the plant nice and short with multiple tops and great bud formation. She is starting to look really sticky after I added CARBOLAOD to her diet last week. I really can't wait until I smoke this. This BUD looks 100% better than my last grow...YUM YUM. Here is a PIC update for you all. Thanks for stopping by my thread, please ask any question and ++REP me if you think I deserve it....

P.S.- I can't wait until you guys see the black widow I have been hiding from you for a little while.....Now that is monster in the making......I lost track how long she has been vegged for...........LOLOLOL stay tuned for that update as soon as this WHITE WIDOW plant is done....

*


----------



## jesicalorren (Dec 1, 2011)

patients man , patients . lookin awesome man


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 1, 2011)

looking good pal..keep it up not long left now mate


----------



## doggyd (Dec 2, 2011)

*I'm going to do a few things different next grow. I want bigger buds and trying to figure that out with what I have!. Still a learning process for me!
*


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2011)

That there hasn't plumped up yet, you still have a month to go. Other than tighter canopy management you will need a bigger light for bigger buds. There is a ceiling you hit with the amount of light provided. You will be more pleased in the next couple weeks, widow tends to pack it on till the end.


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 3, 2011)

^^^^^^^ definate the more light the better and u will see them fatten up in next couple of weeeks


----------



## doggyd (Dec 3, 2011)

*Hey guys...I have a dumd question! Do you guys WAIT UNTIL 8 OR 9TH WEEK TO HARVEST OR SHOULD I JUST GO OFF TRICHOME COLOR???*


----------



## doggyd (Dec 3, 2011)

*Another dumb question. When I start the flush am I adjusting the water to 6.5 or do i just go ahead and Use reg water from a garden hose?*


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 3, 2011)

always let the plant do the talking and flush last 2 weeks of flower so id leave it another week then flush


----------



## doggyd (Dec 3, 2011)

[*QUOTE=kevin murphy;6720696]always let the plant do the talking and flush last 2 weeks of flower so id leave it another week then flush[/QUOTE]


Yeah but am I flushing with PH water or reg tap water without adjusting PH!????*


----------



## jesicalorren (Dec 3, 2011)

reg water, when u adjust ph its for nutrient up take so when u flush shes already has what she needs u need to get rid of the excess dont waste your ph adjustment to go down the drain , alot of water = better taste


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 3, 2011)

Buuuut, if you want her to take up what is left in the soil use ph'd......
You should consider using lime to "fix" the ph for the life of the grow. It is more stable and much cheaper than correcting your water itself.


----------



## onlycucumbershere (Dec 3, 2011)

From my research, you only need to flush if you're using chemical based nutes (not organic) or if you have some kind of problem through your grow and want to clean up before drying/curing. There's no need to flush otherwise. Your plants use the nutes to grow bigger and better buds, so why stop using them?
Think about it, they grow in the wild and don't get flushed...

Use organic nutes - 'Plant Magic' is reputedly better than most other 'cheap' nutes available, cheaper than most and organic as well


----------



## Loaded for bud (Dec 4, 2011)

A good friend of mine tried it and says he increased production BUT not a half pound per plant and he is still trying and he has about 30 girls, I have not seen anything to make me change from good ol love and light, Nutes and enviorment.......The only way to go
Peace Brother and good Luck with your plan,
Loaded for Bud


----------



## TheGaussianMan (Dec 5, 2011)

Dude, this grow is captivating! I'm very excited to see what you can do. I think that instead of increasing light size, it is better to max out your abilities with the equipment and strains you have. The more familiar you are, and the more feeling you have for the system the better you can do. My main goal for the next 5 years of growing is to get as efficient with the lighting system I have right now plus a few amendments. Go for a gram per watt, or hell, go for even more. I'd say get a larger grow area to start and it'll allow you more room to do interesting things. Good luck sir!


----------



## Palmdiggidy (Dec 5, 2011)

i flush with sweet n ph it to 6. but i would ph water to 6 6.5 because the plant always takes nutes up even at a high ph or low ph. But as a rule of thumb its personal prefrence, i know people who flush with gravity so try diffrent stuff, i use a notebook to kinda keep track of diffrent nute combos n ppms. have a growtastic day.


----------



## doggyd (Dec 5, 2011)

*I have been reading a lot on flushing and not flushing....there are so many opinions on this subject makes it so complicated. I didn't flush my last harvest. I went straight threw last day gave her water and chopped and dried it correctly. after curing bud tasted fine so why do so many say flush and so many say don't flush?*


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful,. Just plain beautiful.


----------



## thepaintedchef (Dec 5, 2011)

Best way to tell is with a lightedloupe. Harvest when heads are fully formedvand turn milky not amber but milky. Nice grow brotha man.


----------



## thepaintedchef (Dec 5, 2011)

Flushing is essential to flavor. Compair side by side taste for taste and you'll find your answer. First flush should be Quater strenght nutes then plain non chlorinated water.


----------



## Palmdiggidy (Dec 5, 2011)

cant wait to see what you get outa this... looks tasty... i just got a ww clone hoping to mimic thungercats ww sog keep track with me at my journal should be interesting.


----------



## doggyd (Dec 6, 2011)

thepaintedchef said:


> Flushing is essential to flavor. Compair side by side taste for taste and you'll find your answer. First flush should be Quater strenght nutes then plain non chlorinated water.



*Well i read that drying your bud correctly and curing it correclty will bring out the flavors without flushing! I mean there are a lot of opinions** out there. The reason I say this is because, why flush, do you really want your plant to go deficient at its best time of growth. I honestly don't. I want green healthy leaf threw whole grow. I may be wrong and I will flush anyway. Like I said, I don't know all the answers to growing, so still learning here, and trying to find great advice from advanced Growers. HMMMMM*


----------



## jesicalorren (Dec 6, 2011)

i got a batch coming up in 2 weeks and i will try not flushing 1 and giving nutes all the way till the end and keep flushing the others my regular way and ill let ya know after a few days of drying and curing if its worth the flush or not


----------



## doggyd (Dec 6, 2011)

*


jesicalorren said:



i got a batch coming up in 2 weeks and i will try not flushing 1 and giving nutes all the way till the end and keep flushing the others my regular way and ill let ya know after a few days of drying and curing if its worth the flush or not

Click to expand...

I honestly think that the reason people flush is because it will allow them to smoke their buds faster than waiting 2 months for curing. I think if your not in a rush and can cure for 2 months or longer their is no need to flush your plant because by then aweful taste would be gone, I may be wrong*


----------



## lilindian (Dec 6, 2011)

I could be wrong here but ive never not flushed, and my logic goes a little sumthing like this.

Plants store loads of useful shit in their leaves, and normally when there is a deficiency in ur growing medium, the plant tries to find sources of what it needs from elsewhere, i.e. The leaves, and takes what it needs. Thats why when u hav a deficiency, u normally spot the first signs in the leaves, not the medium. 

So by flushing out all nutes from ur medium in say the last week of "growth" (i say growth but what i really mean is maturing), then the plant gets a chance to use up all reserves in the leaves. The leaves are closer to the buds so elements can get to where theyre needed quicker, instead of suckin them up through long root systems.

I duno man, im completely thinking off the top of my head here, cud be completely wrong but thats my outlook on flushing.

I did an extended flush on one plant last grow, and a much shorter flushing period on the other. They were different strains ect but there was a noticable taste difference. Much stronger taste in the long flush one. They were dried and cured pretty equally. As i said though this could just be down to genetics. 

I'm still learning what is and isnt neccessary in growing..


----------



## Kalebaiden (Dec 6, 2011)

I gotta chime in on this as the meds my room mate is smoking right now come from a miracle grow garden and my meds come from an organic garden.

Their the same strain with the same grower producing both, the MG weed has a distinct chemical aftertaste, while the bud is tighter and there's more physical bud the taste is just aweful compared to organic weed (or i'm assuming fully flushed weed)

Based on personal experience, readings from botony articles and the cervantes bible, I would say a full flush is most definatly needed for a good basic taste, after that stage curing improves taste further but curing does very little to hide chemical fertilizer taste.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 6, 2011)

Very much so lilindian, there is one more step too! Once your plants take in the nutrient and store it in the leaves the flowers metabolize this nutrition into the hormones and chemical components to ripen the flowers. The more "fade" the better the flavors because the plant is consuming whole fans for all the stored necessary nutrient all ready for consumption. Otherwise the lady will focus on storing energy and converting nutrition, which by my count is not as efficient as only consuming "transporting" this nutrition. In practice, there is far more flavor from a longer fade. Many legendary breeder/growers will attest to this also. There is also the issue of heavy nutes in the plant material which will when smoked leave a heavy char that doesn't quite burn all the way where a long faded bud will burn to almost nothing for ash. I am really referring to fade more than the term flush, I am assuming by flush you mean not feeding. A lot of people use the terms "flush" and "leech" interchangeably which they aren't the same. 
This is heavily debated around here, I don't care for giving advice too much. To each his own right?! I have tried these experiments and it amounts to wasting some otherwise excellent nugs for a "green finish". If your using only organics (pure organics) "poop"  then you could conceivably reduce/eliminate with little to no nutrient influence but there is still an issue of fade=flavor. What I have found over the years is that if you give a proper fade the flavor is apparent immediately and doesn't require a long cure to bring it out. Another counter-intuitive point is that when chop comes drown her for at least a couple days before the chop. It will make for a slower dry but it won't require as long, if any, time curing to remove harshness.


----------



## jesicalorren (Dec 6, 2011)

colo . very well said. good post . i will drown one and flush most and not flush one at all, geeze and mark each one cuz im sure i will be blazed. ty for helpful post to everyone who takes their time to do so. also """"""its hard to understand big words crammed together when ur stoned and u got a cool ass slap-a-bitch avitar., holy shit cross that with ADD and it took me 5 minutes to read ur post, lol"""""""


----------



## thepaintedchef (Dec 6, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *Well i read that drying your bud correctly and curing it correclty will bring out the flavors without flushing! I mean there are a lot of opinions** out there. The reason I say this is because, why flush, do you really want your plant to go deficient at its best time of growth. I honestly don't. I want green healthy leaf threw whole grow. I may be wrong and I will flush anyway. Like I said, I don't know all the answers to growing, so still learning here, and trying to find great advice from advanced Growers. HMMMMM*


 When drying just make sure you get all of the leaf off or that green hay taste will leech back into your buds. As far as flushing goes I guess it all depends on what and how much nutes your feeding with. In the case of veganics I don't really see a reason to, on the other hand if your using a set of chemical nutes and dealing with salt build then flushing is deff required. If you feel like maybe there is still some nutes in the buds and what not I would deff flush.no one wants a harsh kill your lungs type of smoke. You don't ever really hear produce farmers talk about flushing too often. That's why this summer I'm going super soil all the way.


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for leading me to your thread dog! I'm trying to walk my healthy little Master Kush plants across their pots but just not getting the vertical growth I was hoping for. Maybe the good pinch will give me something to tie back. I may just open it up a bit anyway as I see you even pinned back fan leaves. I hope you don't mind my mimicking you but you know what they say. "Imitation is the highest form of flattery" 
My plants dwell under cfl's but they seem healthy and I have bulbs to burn. Just not enough plant to warrant using them. Going to look like a "Lite Brite" when I'm done. 
So what do you say dog??? If it can be pinned back or tied off do it??

As far as flushing goes. Very few peoples taste are discerning enough to tell a $10.00 bottle of wine from a $200.00. I know it's not quite the same but if you give someone a $10.00 bottle of wine and tell them it's top shelf then they are on board. I think the same goes for weed within reason. I don't believe my taste buds would know if a plant had been flushed or not. Keep in mind they water your lettuce in sewer water up until the day of harvest. (YAK) I do think there are a lot of bone heads who could tell subtle taste differences but they are pretty rare. Whatever other reasons that there are to flush for the average guy I'm just an old stoner who loves tasty weed but is looking for the stone. Any advice I'm all ears and thanks for letting me horn in dog.. Oh yeah.. Germinated one month ago. I don't always use the avise but it's great to have. 
 






Pinched once no pinning or tying..





Pinned down a lot more than picture shows.


----------



## doggyd (Dec 7, 2011)

*Just take you time!!!!*


----------



## doggyd (Dec 9, 2011)

*








Day 48 in flower- Day 117 from seed










Hey Guys. check this plant out! 250 w HPS lets see what you harvest me. I'm super excited.....Ready to start the flush the next watering. Yum. Almost [email protected]

*


----------



## socalkushgenetics (Dec 9, 2011)

easily done with proper vent and co2


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 10, 2011)

looking fat bro...


----------



## doggyd (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh ya, chunking out nicely and laying on the frost! woot!
I bet your mouth is starting to water, I know mine is.... lol
I think I will toke some ww in your honor today! 
Good work DD! Keep it up!


----------



## trailerparkboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Just browsed thru this whole thread nice grow man. Im just starting my 1st LST under my 400 so this was very helpful and now im here for the fun part lol


----------



## cincity420 (Dec 11, 2011)

lookin good for sure.


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 12, 2011)

looking good bro...therefattening up now


----------



## doggyd (Dec 12, 2011)

*Hey guys. I wanted to thank everyone again for stopping by this thread and leaving your input. My harvest is just days away and everyone should stay tuned to the final pics of harvest and final dry weight after drying. I'm so excited, the plant did excellent. No real problems with her. I did find the LST interesting because it keeps you busy when you have to work on her. If you don't have time to dedicated to her don't try a big LST, just grow regular, easy and simple. My black widow plant will be going into the flower room as soon as the White widow is done, BW is another monster in the making because she has been vegging for longer in think........My clones are amazing, I topped both clones and growing to try a different grow method and that is growing only 2 main tops. Curious to see how much can i can get out of a plant with only 2 tops under my 250W. Stay tuned friday next week is harvest day so come on and stop by and check it out! *


----------



## cincity420 (Dec 12, 2011)

I think what your doing is pretty damn legit, most people just upgrade to a 1000w but you are pushing your 250 to the MAX. Nice work.


----------



## doggyd (Dec 12, 2011)

*


cincity420 said:



I think what your doing is pretty damn legit, most people just upgrade to a 1000w but you are pushing your 250 to the MAX. Nice work.

Click to expand...

Great comment! Thanks!*


----------



## jesicalorren (Dec 12, 2011)

Excellent man..... When it dries u gotta smoke a super fatty for all of us lol


----------



## full of purple (Dec 12, 2011)

nice grow ive been watching this for a couple of months now


----------



## doggyd (Dec 12, 2011)

*Hey guys...Here are a few projects that are in the works! Here comes the Black Widow! and her babe clones which are not ready at all!

*


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 12, 2011)

lookin good doggy.


----------



## Ge7Som3 (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks Amazing...


----------



## doggyd (Dec 13, 2011)

*The way I see it! If I can't reach my goal of 1/2 pound with my current WW grow then I will keep trying and trying until I can accomplish that goal. I think its extremely possible to grow 1/2 pound with 250W, you just need a huge plant, LST correctly! *


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

gdgd mate new update on mi thread pal..enjoy....


----------



## dmwk1822 (Dec 13, 2011)

your shits looking pretty good dude im doing the same thing with a 600 watt and 6 plants you should put a ruler next to the buds so we can see how big they are but if i had to guess id say 4-6 oz but its hard for me to tell but dude a half pound is hella doable with 250 good job but you should upgrade to at least a 400 you will trip at the distence you oviously put alot of time into your plants so if you had a 400 a half puond could be easy and you could shoot for a LB ha haaaa im subbed +rep


----------



## dmwk1822 (Dec 13, 2011)

btw hurry!!!!!!!!!! i want to know how much you got lol


----------



## doggyd (Dec 13, 2011)

*


dmwk1822 said:



btw hurry!!!!!!!!!! i want to know how much you got lol

Click to expand...

You want to know.......LOL. I want to know. Im more excited than everyone...LOL*


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 13, 2011)

Whats up Doggy D. One hell of a show you got here. Looks like you're gonna have a bunch of quality buds on your hands either way. 1/2 lb or not. 

Do you defoliate at all? It may help to ripen up the lowers. Also, have you considered using a screen? 

Can't wait to see the end results! Stay free my brother


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 13, 2011)

Well dog you were right about being patient. Just about every day i get to pin some growth down and it gives me quality time with the girls. It is fun screwing around with them. I will say that you have to be careful or the wires will bite into the stems they grow so quickly. Rock on dog and i can't see why you would not lst. Its been fun watching your grow. Thanks.,


----------



## jesicalorren (Dec 13, 2011)

hey if u guys got n e problems pining go to the dollar store .... pipe cleaners are AWESOME!!!! a dollar for 50


----------



## doggyd (Dec 14, 2011)

*


Rottedroots said:



Well dog you were right about being patient. Just about every day i get to pin some growth down and it gives me quality time with the girls. It is fun screwing around with them. I will say that you have to be careful or the wires will bite into the stems they grow so quickly. Rock on dog and i can't see why you would not lst. Its been fun watching your grow. Thanks.,

Click to expand...

I know how you feel. Performing lst allows you to be able to spend more quality time with your plants. *


----------



## doggyd (Dec 14, 2011)

jesicalorren said:


> hey if u guys got n e problems pining go to the dollar store .... pipe cleaners are AWESOME!!!! a dollar for 50


*Great Idea! I started my LST with large Paper clips keeping everything tight to the soil. Once she began to flower I removed all paper clips and let her stretch for like the first 4 weeks of flower. After that I took some fishing Line with a nice loop at the end and am using that to hold everything into place. The only thing with fishing wire if not careful, the line will cut threw your stem, thats why you should have a nice size loop on the string. It works for me really nice.*


----------



## doggyd (Dec 14, 2011)

*


CallmeTex said:



Whats up Doggy D. One hell of a show you got here. Looks like you're gonna have a bunch of quality buds on your hands either way. 1/2 lb or not. 

Do you defoliate at all? It may help to ripen up the lowers. Also, have you considered using a screen? 

Can't wait to see the end results! Stay free my brother

Click to expand...

Yes. I defoliate early into flowering just to get some of those huge fan leaves out of the way. I leave 6 big fan leaves for every top and defoliate everything below that, only big ass fan leaves. I have considered using a screen which I have in my possession but have not used it yet. I figure this is my 2 harvest so just a little more learning for me and I am ready for the screen. I want to do the whole closet and I'm not ready for that yet. I'm trying to get this nutrient learning down pact and trying to grow great tasting buds before I jump into something New like a screen.*

*You want to know something...honestly I don't think I'm defoliating anything the next plant just because i have notice the buds that have the huge fan leaves connect to are huge, huge and the ones with no big fan leaves buds are smaller.....And that's from what I have experienced this grow!*


----------



## CallmeTex (Dec 14, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *
> 
> Yes. I defoliate early into flowering just to get some of those huge fan leaves out of the way. I leave 6 big fan leaves for every top and defoliate everything below that, only big ass fan leaves. I have considered using a screen which I have in my possession but have not used it yet. I figure this is my 2 harvest so just a little more learning for me and I am ready for the screen. I want to do the whole closet and I'm not ready for that yet. I'm trying to get this nutrient learning down pact and trying to grow great tasting buds before I jump into something New like a screen.*
> 
> *You want to know something...honestly I don't think I'm defoliating anything the next plant just because i have notice the buds that have the huge fan leaves connect to are huge, huge and the ones with no big fan leaves buds are smaller.....And that's from what I have experienced this grow!*


I respect that, keep up the good work D


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 14, 2011)

Well dog.. I'm not going to get a half pound but I'm grateful I'm still teachable. "Stuck" with CFLs for this go round but if I add all the bulbs, socket extenders, fans, fixtures, timers, and on and on I could have bought at least a 250 watt light maybe even a 400 or 600. A couple of benjamin's and I too could have made a run at the 1/2 lb mark.
 I'm pinning and lsting the ^%$#& out of these. Even thru a pinch in for good measure. These guys have been vegging for five weeks now so I guess it's time to switch over. Going to run out of pot size(2.5gallon) and light pretty quick.

You say you flowered them a bit and then went to string? How long did it take before you had enough stem to tie? I can see how you were able to pull the pins. The major stems are woody and not going anywhere. I have some heavy fishing line which shouldn't cut them and if they respond to tying as well as they did to being harshly pinned AND plucked then they will be in good shape.

Thanks for the inspiration dog and may you get your 1/2 pound!! You deserve it!! Been gardening outdoors for 35 years (maters and taters and other lame shit) but can't say I was ever as excited about picking beans from the garden as I am about picking bud from a box someday.

 






Do you think she will mind having been so rudely messed with? I'm guessing in a week you won't even be able to tell she was violated. Most of the pins are hidden by leaves in the b4 shot.





This girl was pinched once and then lsted. She liked it.


----------



## doggyd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Well don't worry about using fishing wire just yet. I did'nt even think of using fishing wire until middle of flower....When I was vegging the plant did not get the tall at all.......Once plant goes into flower the plant will stretch more and get taller. Once You feel your plant is a good height after and full (middle of flower) take your string and pull her down again opening the middle of the plant to light. Then removed all post or paper clips you were using and let the string do the magic. I give you another example.....Now this plant is a little different just because I didnt LST her very early in life, I LST late but Same concept once your plant flower and stretches more.....this plant has not even stretched yet, It will double up in size when [email protected] Also once this plant goes into flower I will have to string her again and pull her down because it may be to tall for my licking right now *


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 14, 2011)

Well dog I do have a LONG ways to go before I worry about tying anything back. You seem to be going VERY gentle on the plant in the pic. Your not muscling her at all are you? Seems like you could pull her WAY back!! It also looks like you have a lot more room than I do as well. I may have to let them go more vertical. I am sure my little 4x2x2 box is gonna be full of greenery. I hope to make a much bigger grow room after the Christmas nightmare is over and outfit it with a lot more light. Thats a heavy poundage fishing line you got going on. Cutting into the stem shouldn't be an issue for you at all?? I gotta say that this is the first time I have ever DEFOLIATED a plant but I just don't think they care. I also think I may break out some nutes. I have only been using my own teas up until this point but I bought (arg) a bottle of Alaska Fish emulsion in a weak moment so I will see what that does.
Rock on dudeski...


----------



## doggyd (Dec 14, 2011)

*


Rottedroots said:



Well dog I do have a LONG ways to go before I worry about tying anything back. You seem to be going VERY gentle on the plant in the pic. Your not muscling her at all are you? Seems like you could pull her WAY back!! It also looks like you have a lot more room than I do as well. I may have to let them go more vertical. I am sure my little 4x2x2 box is gonna be full of greenery. I hope to make a much bigger grow room after the Christmas nightmare is over and outfit it with a lot more light. Thats a heavy poundage fishing line you got going on. Cutting into the stem shouldn't be an issue for you at all?? I gotta say that this is the first time I have ever DEFOLIATED a plant but I just don't think they care. I also think I may break out some nutes. I have only been using my own teas up until this point but I bought (arg) a bottle of Alaska Fish emulsion in a weak moment so I will see what that does.
Rock on dudeski...

Click to expand...

Just being gentle taking my time when I LST, with the Wire.....Input: Turn on your radio and listen to your music while you treat her like a babe. You take care of HER, She takes care of YOU........Take you time. You wont be disappointed at the end. *


----------



## doggyd (Dec 15, 2011)

*








Day 54 in flower- Day 123 from seed








Hey guys. Well It is extremely close to harvest day but guess what. SHE IS NOT READY.......ALL TRICHOMES ARE CLEAR........Has anyone grown White widow before? What is the harvest time on her. I was reading about 9-11 weeks! Is this true? Dam, I was so Hype to cut her down over here. Now I have to wait longer as well as all of you guys!  Well as of now she is filling in really nice......Starting to become heavy, fat buds that look wet and sticky icky....RRRRRRR I want to smoke it!* *Patience! Well here are a few pics. If anyone has any advice on harvest day please post it up....will REP.... *


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm growing ww too and just started to get the white hairs yesterday. Ive been told anywhere from 8-11 weeks!


----------



## jesicalorren (Dec 15, 2011)

id use a microscope and go by trichs cuz she is close.i like em more on the amber side than cloudy side.... cuz im a burnout lol


----------



## doggyd (Dec 15, 2011)

*Well as Of right now its a no go on the harvest. All Trichs are still clear....Not ready!*


----------



## full of purple (Dec 15, 2011)

damn nice grow for only 250w, makes me wonder why i dont put more plants under my 600w


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't know if they are ripe or not dog but they sure look sweet. Well anyway they do look like they have a little bit to go and I gotta say I admire your patience. There making me tingle like my wife used too. Just so damm pretty!!


----------



## Palmdiggidy (Dec 16, 2011)

hell ya doggy i cant wait till i get growing my ww. your plant looks awsome n tasty widow is a great smoke man i cant wait to see what you get outa her.


----------



## dmwk1822 (Dec 16, 2011)

nice buds dude ok well if your not gonna harvest now just MAKE SURE you post DRY WEIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so many grows if seen and been like yes i have the same plant or im doing the same technique and then "ill post havest pics and dry weight" and then nothing ever It sucks lol


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 16, 2011)

Dog will let us know what the final yield is for sure. In this case he set himself a personal goal of a half a pound under 250 watts. I'm not sure if he's going to get it this time but he's going to be close and I am rooting for him. I figured if he does not make it this time we will see attempt number 2. I'm sending him all the good karma I can muster. A half pound under 250 watts of light would be spectacular.


----------



## jesicalorren (Dec 16, 2011)

hell yeah ... honestly even 5 or 6 oz's off a litte girl is great , either way ur a winner dogg . i got a 1000 and i dont get that


----------



## doggyd (Dec 16, 2011)

*Thanks guys.....Love everyone's comments........I'm going to let this WW plant grow for a tad longer to get these trichs to turn colors. I will for sure keep everyone updated here....I will post up dry weight pics and all once I harvest this babe. I'm just sad because I wanted to harvest next week....but its ok....Patience is key to growing and harvesting a plant that is not ready would be real stupid. I'm going to harvest between 9-11 weeks as the trichs flip.....
Stay Tuned, keep watching the thread. Will update pics soon. *


----------



## karr (Dec 16, 2011)

Looking excellent. I'm excited


----------



## psychordist (Dec 16, 2011)

i think your biggest problem is gunna be that you don't know what sex it is.. it would be devistating to do all the LST work and wait the long wait only to find out that you've been training a male plant! .. start from clone! LST soon after after root system has developed.


----------



## doggyd (Dec 16, 2011)

*


jesicalorren said:



hell yeah ... honestly even 5 or 6 oz's off a litte girl is great , either way ur a winner dogg . i got a 1000 and i dont get that

Click to expand...

Well check out my last grow I did under my 250W. This is an Autoflower!
Here--> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/444607-pics-plant-ready-harvest-9.html*


----------



## feildgrow247 (Dec 16, 2011)

doggy check out what ive got so far, i was possibly going to run to a local hobby lobby and get a foam cone place it in the pot but carve a spot so you dont smush the plant and have the plant go around the pot once and then soon as you get all the way around it have it start spiraling upwards by sticking the clips straight into the foam. i figured by using the foam i wont have much of a problem with the branches running into eachother check out what i got so far


----------



## doggyd (Dec 17, 2011)

*


feildgrow247 said:



doggy check out what ive got so far, i was possibly going to run to a local hobby lobby and get a foam cone place it in the pot but carve a spot so you dont smush the plant and have the plant go around the pot once and then soon as you get all the way around it have it start spiraling upwards by sticking the clips straight into the foam. i figured by using the foam i wont have much of a problem with the branches running into eachother check out what i got so far

Click to expand...

You the second or third guy that said that. Man honestly If you LST correctly and adjust all your main stems properly you won't have a mess of stems going everywhere. See while you LST you have to sit and think what is your next position for the plant. Its like playing chess, you have to think 10 steps ahead and have that visual picture in your head......Even if there is a lot of stem going everywhere its ok, You can eithier CLone some or Prune to where you have mainly main stem.....sorta of.
*


----------



## rollandtoke (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks amazing! Congrats! Cant wait to see final weight


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 17, 2011)

*I don't know about foam and such but give it a shot and let us know. Frankly right now I'm finding I can make my plants do anything I want between pins and little wooden scewers. You can pin sumpin new down everyday and can easily reverse a branch on it's self. Betting I could do a figure eight or write my name if I had thought about it. 

dog.. is it time to pick is it time to pick!! Ha Ha. Don't know how to change fonts so I don't know how I ended up with yours dog. Immitation is the highest form of flattery but thats slipping off the deep end.

 
*


----------



## doggyd (Dec 17, 2011)

Rottedroots said:


> *I don't know about foam and such but give it a shot and let us know. Frankly right now I'm finding I can make my plants do anything I want between pins and little wooden scewers. You can pin sumpin new down everyday and can easily reverse a branch on it's self. Betting I could do a figure eight or write my name if I had thought about it.
> 
> dog.. is it time to pick is it time to pick!! Ha Ha. Don't know how to change fonts so I don't know how I ended up with yours dog. Immitation is the highest form of flattery but thats slipping off the deep end.
> 
> *


*

Plant is not ready! All trichomes are clear!
*


----------



## doggyd (Dec 17, 2011)

*Hey Guys Check out the Black widow Soon To be Flowered!!!!!!!*
*THIS PLANT STILL NEEDS TO BE TRIMMED AND I HAVE TOO PULL SOME CLONES BEFORE SHE FLOWERS!
THIS PLANT HAS BEEN UNDER CFL, 2-150w 6500k bulbs for VEG.....Soon UNDER MY AWESOME 250w HPS.....

*


----------



## doggyd (Dec 20, 2011)

*Hey Guys. Just wanted to let everyone know that tomorrow is DAY 60 of flowering and She is still not done. I used my scope last night and noticed 1 -2 amber heads but not on all bud sites. I'm going to give it another week and keep a close eye on these trichomes. Now my patience is running low, I want to chop Chop.SOON. The buds smell sweet and tangy, when you touch lower buds, buds leave your finger so sticky can barely pull your fingers apart. EXCITED.*


----------



## cincity420 (Dec 20, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *Hey Guys. Just wanted to let everyone know that tomorrow is DAY 60 of flowering and She is still not done. I used my scope last night and noticed 1 -2 amber heads but not on all bud sites. I'm going to give it another week and keep a close eye on these trichomes. Now my patience is running low, I want to chop Chop.SOON. The buds smell sweet and tangy, when you touch lower buds, buds leave your finger so sticky can barely pull your fingers apart. EXCITED.*


Can't wait to see dry weight.


----------



## doggyd (Dec 20, 2011)

*


cincity420 said:



Can't wait to see dry weight.

Click to expand...

You ready.......I'm probably going to blow people minds when I post Dry Weight........My 250w is kicking ass.....Then again my girls are my babies, so they are spoiled!
*


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 20, 2011)

wouldnt mind some pics


----------



## cincity420 (Dec 20, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *
> 
> You ready.......I'm probably going to blow people minds when I post Dry Weight........My 250w is kicking ass.....Then again my girls are my babies, so they are spoiled!
> *


I'm sure this was posted somewhere else but what nutes are you using?


----------



## doggyd (Dec 20, 2011)

*


cincity420 said:



I'm sure this was posted somewhere else but what nutes are you using?

Click to expand...

I am currently using Advanced Nutrients 3 part System, Grow Micro Bloom, supplements. Bud Candy, Big Bud, Carbo Load. Keeping everything at a steady 6.5 ph... She loves it.. Going to start bringing the nutes down starting this week...Harvest Day should not be too far away. 
*


----------



## doggyd (Dec 20, 2011)

*


grapeoptimo said:



wouldnt mind some pics

Click to expand...

Pics will Be posted tomorrow in the morning after her watering..........!!!!!!! Stop on by and take a look!
*


----------



## doyoulikegreen (Dec 20, 2011)

Awesome work Doggy! Subbbbbbbbbbbed!


----------



## doggyd (Dec 21, 2011)

*








Day 60 in flower- Day 129 from seed








*
* 
Hey Guys. Today is day 60 into flowering and she is still not ready. I placed my scope on these buds and there are still a lot of clear Trichs, starting to turn cloudy, with maybe 1-2 amber heads! This plant is not ready and I'm not harvesting her until she is fully Ripe and Ready to go. I'm going to watch these trichomes really good for the next week. I have a feeling they are going to all flip cloudy, on week 9 of flowering. I want to start my flush starting next week so this plant needs to work with me here, LOL. I noticed a lot of big fan leaves starting to turn yellow showing the end of the plants life cycle. I am so anxious I wanna smoke!! Here are some pics of day 60! Enjoy, Leave comments, Sub.......

*


----------



## cincity420 (Dec 21, 2011)

that damn 250 is working miracles.


----------



## doggyd (Dec 21, 2011)

*My 250 is making some 400w and 600w grows look tiny! Especially since this is only one plant!*


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 21, 2011)

Pick the dam thing dog. I'm dying to get stoned. Jk. Patience is just so important right now. The final weigh in will be 182 tightly trimmed grams maybe a little more. I really couldn't make an educated guess but it might be an even 224g. Rock on Budski. It's probably warped but your girl is making me sexually aroused.


----------



## TangerineDr (Dec 21, 2011)

Great work doggyd, I too am running a 250w I just finished my first harvest and got just over 3oz total from 3 plants running the light at 175w. I am planning on running the whole 250w and fewer bigger plants for my next run which should help the yield. I'd appreciate any advice you can give me on boosting yield (I already LST). Journal in my sig.
Definitely going to see how this turns out. Subb'ed


----------



## doggyd (Dec 21, 2011)

*


Rottedroots said:



Pick the dam thing dog. I'm dying to get stoned. Jk. Patience is just so important right now. The final weigh in will be 182 tightly trimmed grams maybe a little more. I really couldn't make an educated guess but it might be an even 224g. Rock on Budski. It's probably warped but your girl is making me sexually aroused.



Click to expand...

Well I honestly Hope to make more that 182 grams dry. My last grow I grew 181 grams. So hopefully I beat that this grow because, I LST and grew a perfect plant this time around. Hopefully I hit that mark of 224 grams or more, LOL. Anything more than my last grow I would be happy.....Then again, even if it's less its ok because its better than nothing.....But I'm honestly looking forward to a spectacular harvest*


----------



## Rottedroots (Dec 21, 2011)

A half elbow harvest would be killer no doubt and i would like to see it. Tough guessing. based on pics alone. Your right there touching her. Probably inappropriately at that. lol. Rock on.


----------



## FrankyFish (Dec 22, 2011)

Yo dog. It's been fun to watch your grow, because my girls are almost in the same flowering stage as yours (65 days). I also have 250w hps and did some lst before I scrogged her. One blueberry plant with 6 weeks of veg. Just biobloom and molasses. This my first grow, so I don't know what to expect. Theres 58 of about 5 inch colas there. Trichs are mostly cloudy with about 2-5% amber. Been flushing about 10 days now, and about to chop in next few days. Just removed the scrog to watch those trichs better. Hoped that they were ready for christmas, but 2012 starts well for me.


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 22, 2011)

keep growing that moster pal...


----------



## doggyd (Dec 23, 2011)

*UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE

Hey GUYS. I'm starting too see some more amber Trichs about 5%....Not where I would like it, but its a great thing to see amber Trichs. I went to water here today and noticed the buds are extremely heavy making my thick stems bend...have to keep an eye on that, don't want it to snap when its so close to harvest! I'm starting her flush starting next Wednesday, get her ready for CHOP CHOP. I'm so excited and honestly ready to move this White widow out of the flower room and place the Black Widow in there....Yum can't wait! Thanks again for reading this thread and Subing!*


----------



## Warped1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey doggyd, I've been following along. Great grow, it's been fun to see. I'm interested in finding out how well you did this time because my next light will hopefully be a 250. Good luck with the rest of the grow and thanks for posting it up.


----------



## FrankyFish (Dec 25, 2011)

Please post on you're situtation with trichs developing... We are eager to know.


----------



## Drampire (Dec 27, 2011)

Subbed. interested in your yield. I'm doing a 600watt hps right now in 42cuft.


----------



## doggyd (Dec 28, 2011)

*Hey guys sorry I have not updated in a while been very busy with holidays and all...The next watering which is tomorrow will add pics*


----------



## shrigpiece (Dec 28, 2011)

You run a 250 and have a beast like that! Subbed man lookin sweet as fuck. REP+


----------



## the mook (Dec 28, 2011)

AWWWHHH i was reading this from the start today hoping to see the end result >x( .SUBBED.amazing plant man! got me a nice 250hps for xmas.hopefully one day i can get a result like this =)


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 28, 2011)

5 days 12/12 cali hash plant....


----------



## doggyd (Dec 28, 2011)

*Thanks for all the compliments guys........Hey Kevin Looking real good there......any side view pics......my Black Widow plant is going to look similar and interested in your height so far!*


----------



## doggyd (Dec 28, 2011)

*


the mook said:



AWWWHHH i was reading this from the start today hoping to see the end result >x( .SUBBED.amazing plant man! got me a nice 250hps for xmas.hopefully one day i can get a result like this =)

Click to expand...

Just remember this: HINT: The Bigger the Flower Pot, the Bigger your root ball becomes, and the Bigger your Plant becomes, and the More Bud You harvest from 1 Plant, if LST! I just stepped up my Black Widow Plant and just transplanted her into a 5 gallon bucket for a super grand finally.....I want to show everyone that 1/2 pound with a 250w is Possible.....Wish my next Grow some Luck because its already making this White Widow Plant look real Small!*


----------



## Drampire (Dec 28, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *
> 
> Just remember this: HINT: The Bigger the Flower Pot, the Bigger your root ball becomes, and the Bigger your Plant becomes, and the More Bud You harvest from 1 Plant, if LST! I just stepped up my Black Widow Plant and just transplanted her into a 5 gallon bucket for a super grand finally.....I want to show everyone that 1/2 pound with a 250w is Possible.....Wish my next Grow some Luck because its already making this White Widow Plant look real Small!*


Agreed with the pot size. It's all about getting them roots filled out nicely with lots of food and drink! I like to aim for 1oz per gallon. I grew a qp from bag-seed clones with a 5gal hydro tank scrogged under 2 homemade hoods 3x 55watt and a 23watt cfl. (188watts) The main colas were sized up with 16oz cans =)


----------



## doggyd (Dec 28, 2011)

*I also wanted to put into everyone's head that this is only my second GROW and I got this far By reading and asking for tons of HELP*


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 28, 2011)

hey the plant look amazing. great job with that 250W it does not look like 8oz though I could be wrong... really nice buds!!


----------



## dmwk1822 (Dec 29, 2011)

ya i agree if i had to guess id say 4 or 5 but if their hella dense it could be 7 0r 8i cant wait to see your results killer job dude. if your just doing one plant at a time you should lst then scrog you'll love it you could get a half pound easy and it would use every bit of your 250watt light way to go dude


----------



## doggyd (Dec 29, 2011)

*I might not hit half pound but its a goal I have...In life, everyone needs goals, whether you accomplish them or not!*


----------



## lokie (Dec 29, 2011)

1/2 or not that grow rocks and you deserve to take a bow.


----------



## doggyd (Dec 29, 2011)

*








Day 68 in flower- Day 137 from seed








*

*Hey Guys.....Good News. All Trichs are Cloudy. I have began Starting the last Phase, FLUSHING. Hopefully within the next 14 days or less, trichs will flip 30% amber. SUPER EXCITED OVER HERE. This Bud smells like some Fruity Pebbles or some sort of flavored candy assortment...YUMMY I am going to keep this short and Update some Pics that everyone has been waiting for....Now these pics are not great because Buds are becoming so heavy stem starting to droop down, thats Good For me....Dense Buds....Yea......

*


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 29, 2011)

looking sikk them doggy...nice work bro...


----------



## Drampire (Dec 29, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol you should give yourself more credit than that. that looks pretty sick. my guess is 5.87oz


----------



## doggyd (Dec 29, 2011)

*I can't wait until I chop this BABE down! *


----------



## Griffta (Dec 29, 2011)

looks lovely, very impressive doggyd. 6.2 oz is my guess.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Dec 29, 2011)

Doggy she looks awsome, i know ur superexcited to cut that bush down, im excited jus to see wat u get. Wat do u predict ahe will give off?


----------



## growmo23 (Dec 29, 2011)

Man, all I can say is holy shit! You are truly inspirational and I am going to start whipping my girls into shape today! Can't wait to see the final haul. Proof positive that patience pays off in the end.


----------



## doggyd (Dec 29, 2011)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Doggy she looks awsome, i know ur superexcited to cut that bush down, im excited jus to see wat u get. Wat do u predict ahe will give off?



*I agree with "Griffta", I'm going with 6 oz. The buds look very dense and may actually be more bud, right now overall guess 5-6 oz DRY. No LESS.....If I can stay above 181.10g I kicked ass. My last grow was a AutoFlower and it Produced 181.10g of DRY bud.... But this Widow is really looking super tastier! I'm Hype. I have started her Flushing Phase today!*


----------



## Jar Man (Dec 30, 2011)

You might see 6, but my seasoned guess is about 5. The buds lose about 75% of their weight and size when dry. They may swell up some more by the time they're done and make up the difference. But definitely flush and let 'em dry out more than ususal between waterings from here out.


----------



## randy679 (Dec 30, 2011)

i know im a noob to riu, but ive been growing for 13 years and ive just sat and read through all 49 pages and all i can say is, "you have defo done your home work"!!! it took me at least 3 or 4 years to get my plants to look as good as these  plants do. well done i cant wait to see what you pull off this baby ++++rep


----------



## jonblaze420 (Dec 30, 2011)

doggyd said:


> *I can't wait until I chop this BABE down! *


The pictures I just looked at look like it's ready to me. Great job.


----------



## Beta420 (Dec 30, 2011)

jonblaze420 said:


> The pictures I just looked at look like it's ready to me. Great job.


Lol. Shes practically a member of the family at this point. Might need to administer last rights first...


----------



## Afka (Dec 30, 2011)

3 or 4 oz at most.. It's not that big a plant, plus it's only 250W. Looks spectacular though, good job.


Dont know why someone would start a thread with a "tutorial" title in the advanced section on their 2nd grow though. Like someone said, we should rename this sub-forum to "things people on their 2nd grow would like to discuss"

</hate>


----------



## Drampire (Dec 30, 2011)

I think he's gonna have more than 4 zips there.. Would like to see some 16oz cans or something to compare it with though since pics can be deceiving. I pulled 4oz off 188watts in a 4gal hydro res. His buds look a shit-ton bulkier than mine were since mine was from CFL's.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 30, 2011)

If he kept clones I'm gonna guess that plant ends up giving him many many lbs of awesome pot over the years.


----------



## doggyd (Dec 31, 2011)

*


OGEvilgenius said:



If he kept clones I'm gonna guess that plant ends up giving him many many lbs of awesome pot over the years.

Click to expand...

Well I did not take clones from the white Widow Plant which is almost done flowering. I pulled clones off my Black widow Plant which is vegging and soon to Flower. Stay tuned because I'm going to keep updating this page until I can reach My 1/2 pound mark. Meaning Many Grows will be posted here on this THREAD. STAY TUNED.
*


----------



## doggyd (Dec 31, 2011)

*Thanks Everyone For your Great comments! Stay tuned for harvest pics and stay tuned for many Grows after!*


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 31, 2011)

When is the official chop date?


----------



## Drampire (Dec 31, 2011)

Have you ever re-vegged? Just sayin =p


----------



## doggyd (Dec 31, 2011)

*


Drampire said:



Have you ever re-vegged? Just sayin =p

Click to expand...

Yes I have revegged a plant. That will be the next plant to go into Flower room.....*


----------



## doggyd (Dec 31, 2011)

*


KidneyStoner420 said:



When is the official chop date?

Click to expand...

HMMMMM. January 13 OFFICIAL CHOP DOWN. That would be 83 days flowering! Maybe Less, going by trichs to be honest with you....I already started flushing so when she is ready she will be chopped down......so very very very very soon!!!!!!*


----------



## doggyd (Dec 31, 2011)

*


Drampire said:



Have you ever re-vegged? Just sayin =p

Click to expand...

My reveg plant is somewhere in this thread.....Don't know the page. You should go threw it and check it out!*


----------



## kindnugz (Dec 31, 2011)

I am really happy with the Northern Lights/Big Bud strain for maximizing yield from one or two plants in a closet or tent. These buds just kept stretching and were spindley at first but are now filling in nicely. It's a pain in the ass to trim with so many single fan leaves though.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year mate....


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 1, 2012)

I like it dog. You have set yourself a goal And I are going to reach it 1 way or the other. wtf. It all looks good from here you've done a nice job. No I just have to find the right 250 watt or 400 watt lighting system for the right price. Then I can go off to the races


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just caught up with the whole grow, very well done with the WW...

I bet the Black Widow will be even more intense... 

Just curious, what brand of 250 mh and hps bulbs do you use??

Anyway, subbed for sure!


----------



## Kybudz (Jan 1, 2012)

Reading through your grow man that bitch is a beast. Niceeeeee! + rep to you. Can't wait for final weight. I saying 8oz and 1/2 gram. Meet your mark


----------



## doggyd (Jan 1, 2012)

*Happy New Years everyone!*


----------



## doggyd (Jan 1, 2012)

kmksrh21 said:


> Just caught up with the whole grow, very well done with the WW... I bet the Black Widow will be even more intense... Just curious, what brand of 250 mh and hps bulbs do you use?? Anyway, subbed for sure!


 *Well The Bulbs I used for this White Widow Grow were, 250w Hortilux Blue (MH) for vegging, and 250w Hortilux Super HPS (HPS) for flowering. These Bulbs are amazing! May be a little high in price, but all worth it for me. WHY? MY BUDS ARE SEXY! LOL Since I can't really go any bigger in HOODS, like a 400, I said Let me try and find the best bulb for my 250w and I think I found them!* *There are so many other cheaper bulbs on the market but this works very well for me.


*


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jan 1, 2012)

doggyd said:


> *Well The Bulbs I used for this White Widow Grow were, 250w Hortilux Blue (MH) for vegging, and 250w Hortilux Super HPS (HPS) for flowering. These Bulbs are amazing! May be a little high in price, but all worth it for me. WHY? MY BUDS ARE SEXY! LOL Since I can't really go any bigger in HOODS, like a 400, I said Let me try and find the best bulb for my 250w and I think I found them!* *There are so many other cheaper bulbs on the market but this works very well for me.
> 
> 
> *


That's what I thought, Hortilux or Digilux, figured it had to be one of the two...

Either way, You've got me re-thinking LST...

Can't wait for some more updates!


----------



## doggyd (Jan 2, 2012)

*Now it's becoming harder and harder too not cut this plant down. All trichs cloudy and a few amber trichs on the sugar leaves. The smell the plant is giving off during this flushing is amazing. I wanna sleep in the room all day. I'm wondering if I should just go ahead and chop. I need everyone's advice here. Please help*


----------



## lokie (Jan 2, 2012)

Mow it down and make room for the next crowd.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Do it Friday. Dooooo eeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## abrownmn (Jan 2, 2012)

doggyd said:


> *Now it's becoming harder and harder too not cut this plant down. All trichs cloudy and a few amber trichs on the sugar leaves. The smell the plant is giving off during this flushing is amazing. I wanna sleep in the room all day. I'm wondering if I should just go ahead and chop. I need everyone's advice here. Please help*


If all the trichs are cloudy and some are starting to turn amber that means the thc content in the trichromes is starting to degrade, if you want the couchlock high you want to let them ripen up a bit and get more amber. If you'd like a more uplifting, head high you want to harvest now while all the trichs are cloudy. It's really up to you at this point. THC content is peaking when the trichs turn cloudy though so keep that in mind. Also, watch for the calyxes to swell all the way down the plant. You can lose a lot of yield if you harvest early, the buds really pack on the weight in the last few weeks. Figured id throw that in since this IS a 1/2 lb goal. I'd go no less than 8 weeks. You want the hairs to start to recede back into the bud.


----------



## doggyd (Jan 3, 2012)

*I may cut it down this weekend! Not sure. I have a watering to do tomorrow, so I will check on those trichs again. Soon soon guys*


----------



## del66666 (Jan 3, 2012)

very nicely done...look forward to seeing more of the same.


----------



## Warped1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow del, nice to see you here. I'm thinking about embarking on a 12/12 quest myself in a few weeks. A friend of mine from another forum went the 12/12 route and had great results. I follow the 12/12 thread here regularly. Thanks


----------



## doggyd (Jan 5, 2012)

*Hey Guys. I will Be updating this THREAD tomorrow with some New Pics. Tomorrow will be the last time I take any pics until next weeks harvest day. When I harvest her I will post all sort of Pics. Couple of more days GUYS!*


----------



## doggyd (Jan 5, 2012)

*WOW. AMAZING. WHAT AN LST. THIS IS THE MONSTER THAT MAY PRODUCE ME THAT 1/2 POUND. ONLY TIME WILL TELL!*

*This Plant Is a Black Widow. I transplant her into a 5 gallon bucket 3 weeks ago preparing for flower. This plant is only under CFL's. Yeah I know amazing for stupid CFL's, I am using 2-150w 6500k. She soon will be under the 250w HPS. I have lost track of veg time. Lets see what my 250w does to this plant. I have a trimming to do at the top of plant before she goes into Flower. I would like an even Canopy. ITS A MOSTER*

*STAY TUNED!!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 5, 2012)

nice work bro....


----------



## del66666 (Jan 5, 2012)

Warped1 said:


> Wow del, nice to see you here. I'm thinking about embarking on a 12/12 quest myself in a few weeks. A friend of mine from another forum went the 12/12 route and had great results. I follow the 12/12 thread here regularly. Thanks


make sure you visit, post pics and let us know whats happening.......any of us will be glad to help if needed mate.....


----------



## Tmac4302 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Doggy! Just saw your thread. Your LST job is AMAZING! One of the best I have ever seen.  I hoping for your 8 oz's. Imo, you would have that no prob with a 400w. Even more with a 600!  You have so much surface area exposed to the light. Incredible job. 

Here's my LST project. G13 Lab's Pineapple Express. Shes been veging for a little over 50 days now. Topped right above the second node and LST'd for 5 weeks. She's under a 400w HPS. Hopefully I can get atleast a quarter pound from this baby. What do you think? 1'1" tall and 1'8" wide.


----------



## doggyd (Jan 6, 2012)

*








Day 76 in flower- Day 145 from seed






Last PIC update before CHOP. ALL OTHER PICS WILL BE POSTED ON HARVEST DAY AFTER TRIMMING. ENJOY BECAUSE I AM!

NOW CHECK THIS OUT

**



*


----------



## doggyd (Jan 6, 2012)

Tmac4302 said:


> Hey Doggy! Just saw your thread. Your LST job is AMAZING! One of the best I have ever seen.  I hoping for your 8 oz's. Imo, you would have that no prob with a 400w. Even more with a 600!  You have so much surface area exposed to the light. Incredible job.
> 
> Here's my LST project. G13 Lab's Pineapple Express. Shes been veging for a little over 50 days now. Topped right above the second node and LST'd for 5 weeks. She's under a 400w HPS. Hopefully I can get atleast a quarter pound from this baby. What do you think? 1'1" tall and 1'8" wide.
> View attachment 1977146View attachment 1977147View attachment 1977148View attachment 1977149


*DeF. I'm noticing everyone growing hydroponics has some serious main stems going on. Your root ball must be huge in there. My stem doesn't even compare to the thickness you have there. Good grow, keep growing and keep us all updated. This Thread is for everyone, so POST away!*


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 6, 2012)

they look great


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 6, 2012)

Awsome buddy


----------



## del66666 (Jan 6, 2012)

doggyd said:


> *DeF. I'm noticing everyone growing hydroponics has some serious main stems going on. Your root ball must be huge in there. My stem doesn't even compare to the thickness you have there. Good grow, keep growing and keep us all updated. This Thread is for everyone, so POST away!*


post away you say..............some of my 12-12 from seed girls............


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 6, 2012)

as per del u never dissapoint mate


----------



## doggyd (Jan 6, 2012)

*


del66666 said:



post away you say..............some of my 12-12 from seed girls............

Click to expand...


NICE. How long do you veg those plants since they are in such a small flower pot. I'm interested in doing the same thing...Grow smaller plants but a lot of them!
*


----------



## Afka (Jan 6, 2012)

12/12 from seed
guys question: how long do you veg


----------



## doyoulikegreen (Jan 6, 2012)

Afka said:


> 12/12 from seed
> guys question: how long do you veg


I'm guessing for quite a long time and definitely before the 12/12 bit.


----------



## del66666 (Jan 6, 2012)

doggyd said:


> *
> 
> 
> NICE. How long do you veg those plants since they are in such a small flower pot. I'm interested in doing the same thing...Grow smaller plants but a lot of them!
> *


i dont give them veg light just 12-12 from day 1.............then they flower when ready.............my best was 1709g wet and ive had a few over 6 oz dry.............the biggest pot i use is 10 litres and i grow in coco..............most of my plants are between 2-4 oz dry each


----------



## Drampire (Jan 6, 2012)

Weekly get together at del's place! Those pics are telling me to make my 400w room completely 12/12 from seed/clone. Thanks for the shove =P


----------



## doggyd (Jan 7, 2012)

del66666 said:


> i dont give them veg light just 12-12 from day 1.............then they flower when ready.............my best was 1709g wet and ive had a few over 6 oz dry.............the biggest pot i use is 10 litres and i grow in coco..............most of my plants are between 2-4 oz dry each


One more question. Do your plants stretch a lot due too Hps light being on for 12/12. They look amazing.


----------



## kingsofstate (Jan 7, 2012)

Very first thread ive subbed too, can't wait to see how it goes, I am living vicariously through this grow hahahaha. Can't start a grow for about 7 more months (getting out of the army)


----------



## nick17gar (Jan 7, 2012)

Well damn doggyd, just went thru 54 pages, and i gotta say NICE RESULTS MAN!

im shocked at how well that worked out


----------



## del66666 (Jan 9, 2012)

doggyd said:


> One more question. Do your plants stretch a lot due too Hps light being on for 12/12. They look amazing.


no mate i cant say they do but im running around 12000 lumens per foot so this may help.....using dual spec bulbs too...........


----------



## WillieMazeHaze (Jan 9, 2012)

It looks great, what kind of nutrient regimen they on?


----------



## doggyd (Jan 9, 2012)

WillieMazeHaze said:


> It looks great, what kind of nutrient regimen they on?



*They were on ADVANCED NUTRIENTS. 3 part MICRO BLOOM GROW, supplements were BUD CANDY, BIG BUD, CARBO LOAD*


----------



## WillieMazeHaze (Jan 9, 2012)

doggyd said:


> *They were on ADVANCED NUTRIENTS. 3 part MICRO BLOOM GROW, supplements were BUD CANDY, BIG BUD, CARBO LOAD*


Where you following feeding schedule or did you cut it down?


----------



## Drampire (Jan 9, 2012)

How is AN on PH? Using fox farms right now on my soil, and it drops the RO water down to 4.9. Don't like using that much base


----------



## Tmac4302 (Jan 9, 2012)

Drampire said:


> How is AN on PH? Using fox farms right now on my soil, and it drops the RO water down to 4.9. Don't like using that much base


Not too bad from what I've used of it. I'm using pretty much the same regiment with the exception of carboload, but adding Voodoo Juice (ben bacteria), B-52 (b vitamin sup), and Overdrive. None of it's too bad on the ph from what I've seen. I still have to add pH down. Usually a .5 decrease at best, imo.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 9, 2012)

del66666 said:


> post away you say..............some of my 12-12 from seed girls............



Hey del they look great how do u get the buds so dense


----------



## doggyd (Jan 9, 2012)

*WHITE WIDOW HARVEST
HARVEST HARVEST HARVEST! 
HARVEST DAY 78, FROM SEED 147 DAYS.

**
Setup
250W HPS + MH

Advanced Nutrients
Grow, Micro, Bloom

Supplements 
Bud Candy, Big Bud, Carbo Load

Soil
Fox Farm Soil 
Extra Perlite*
* 
Finally. First off, I love growing but "I HATE TRIMMING". 16 hours trimming alone, super brain farted. There was a lot of trimming to do here. Well the bud looks amazing, super fuckin sticky (I had to wash my hands 4 times to get this sticky goo off my fingers). The smell is like a bouquet of fruits. Fuckin amazing. This grow definitely tops my last grow In smell and looks. My last grow was an autoflower and it yielded 181.10 dry bud. This White widow plant doesn't look like 181.10 grams but this may look very deceiving, These buds have some real heavy weight on them. The first small nugget I chopped and trim weighed in 11 grams wet, that's heavy but we will see when everything is dry and ready to go into some mason jars. I am so interested in final weight. I am going to Cure them for 2 months until the next harvest is done. From that point on I will always have bud for myself, forever. I have started my growing rotation and should be able to supply myself for a very long time.YES. I wanted to thank everyone for reading and Subing to this thread. This thread will stay open for another round so please stay tuned For the BLACK WIDOW grow that will be placed into flower in 7 days. Ok, OK, here are the pics you all been waiting for. Enjoy. These are not all the pics of the buds but you can see everything in the dry room! I will post new pics once the bud is Dried and ready to place into jars. I will also update with [email protected] Enjoy, comment. Thanks.

ENJOY THE PICS
*
* 

*


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks great Dog Cant wait to see wat the final numbers are


----------



## Warped1 (Jan 9, 2012)

This was a cool grow to see, good luck on the final weight d


----------



## trailerparkboy (Jan 9, 2012)

congrats bro that looks great gives me high hopes for my grapefruit diesel although you did alot more training then me....enjoy!!!


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 9, 2012)

INSANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE wow men this is just fkin awesome so kfin congratulations.. gonna try some LST on an 7 gallon pot and see what tree comes out of there.. jsut a quick question.. can i grow any kind of MJ plant withb lst.. ofc.. not AUTOflower plant.s. normal feminized seeds is that ok? ima try with AK-47 AND BIGBUD would that be okkk?? or what plants do u recommend me to LST omg men nice fkin workl... srsly...


----------



## ditrtyone (Jan 10, 2012)

that is awe inspiring for 250w man i would love to see this grow done with a 400 watt and a 600 watt just to see the final amounts on all three.


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 10, 2012)

very nice reult pal well deserved ...rep...


----------



## doggyd (Jan 10, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> INSANEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE wow men this is just fkin awesome so kfin congratulations.. gonna try some LST on an 7 gallon pot and see what tree comes out of there.. jsut a quick question.. can i grow any kind of MJ plant withb lst.. ofc.. not AUTOflower plant.s. normal feminized seeds is that ok? ima try with AK-47 AND BIGBUD would that be okkk?? or what plants do u recommend me to LST omg men nice fkin workl... srsly...


*I wouldn't recommend LST an autoflower because You may not be done placing your plant in the proper lst before autoflower is ready to flower. I recommend growing anything but an autoflower, just my opionion. Other people may have a different opinion. You can LST ANY Plant you want! Doesn't matter. Just take your time, Have an idea in your head of how you want it to look like. I waited until the 4th node then I started LST(tie down). Good look and keep us posted. Post up some pics as well.*


----------



## doggyd (Jan 10, 2012)

*


ditrtyone said:



that is awe inspiring for 250w man i would love to see this grow done with a 400 watt and a 600 watt just to see the final amounts on all three.

Click to expand...

I could only imagine what I can do with a 400w or 600w! I wish! Maybe one day!*


----------



## doggyd (Jan 10, 2012)

kevin murphy said:


> very nice reult pal well deserved ...rep...


*Thanks Kevin. You been a big help. Thanks for hanging by the thread for so long. Stay tuned for the BLACK WIDOW 6 days and counting....*


----------



## doggyd (Jan 10, 2012)

*Time too make some CANNABUTTER! Yippy!*

*I threw out all fan leaves that did not have any Trichs on them and kept everything else. Here are my trimming! Started cooking 7am this morning and will be done tonight at 7pm. A good 12 hours of simmering, and I should have some really really good butter!* *Can't wait! Your all welcome to join, LOL. *


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 10, 2012)

hey dogg do u use co2 for ur plantsss? or just soil nutes fertz and love? , why not make hash alsooo?


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 10, 2012)

no worries bro im here for the long haul...


----------



## doggyd (Jan 10, 2012)

tripboufe said:


> hey dogg do u use co2 for ur plantsss? or just soil nutes fertz and love? , why not make hash alsooo?


*
No I don't use CO2. My closet is not fully closed in! I just open 2 or 3 windows in my house gets the fresh air in! Funny thing is, its winter where I am and my place is so hot I leave my window open year round. I'm noticing that the winter months are dropping my humidity levels to 35-40 when windows open and thats so perfect for flowering. I may make hash as well! Never made Hash! Unsure. I only used half of the bag so I have so much trimming left. I use just soil nutrients and tons of love. She is my BABE until it Enters my lungs!
*


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 10, 2012)

Just growing one plant at a time isn't that ideal for hash making. I'd rather have the butter. I'm anxious to see the final product my good sir. I really dig the patience you have shown with this grow. You deserve a star for patience (i.e. +Rep).


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 10, 2012)

thats what i call CANAbalism ^^ all love.. till SMOKE nice men.. im keeping my window/door open at my groow room too... just began to LST on 2.5 gallon pots the plants are big enought to flower em allready coz my bucket aint that big.. so i think i will expend some hours tomorrow when my soil is dry enought to transfer em to some 4/5 gallon pots.. and 1 of em on a 8gallon to see what happens...  i will show u some pics when i transferd them so u can give me ur opinion, nice men.. u've inspired me to do something else..thanks a lot keep posting ur picssss have some questions tho, one of my plant ive started to LST at 2 weeks of age , the other ones are lyk 1 mont 2 weeks old.. is that ok? theve allready seem to have some responses on the LSTing tho, the 1 month 2 week old so.. i gues its ok, i will veg em for 1 and a half more month after they are transferd to bigger bucketss and see what happens and on ur personal opinion what plants respond better to LST clones or seedlings? so i put my clone or seedling on the 8gallon bucket.


----------



## kingsofstate (Jan 10, 2012)

for someone who hates to trim man those are some tight ass buds, looks great.


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretty as a picture dog.... I should have purchased a 400 watt light for what i have invested in a little cfl grow. WTF... Live and learn. I have purchased at least 40 light bulbs Including a couple of big ones. 3 pc fans, A small ceramic heater, Couple of quarts of nutrients, Buckets, Plywood, light sockets / reflectors, splitters, multiple timers, flexible socket extensions and so on and so on. It has been never ending. I just should have sprung for real wattage. That being said you done good!! Real good!! I for 1 will be staying tuned in 4 continuing episodes of the adventures of dog boy. Ps. You have those babies trimmed up tighter than a frog's ass. Don't wash your hands when they become sticky next time. Just rub them together until all the sticky stuff forms a little ball. Nothing like the sizzle and pop of the goop cooking in your pipe. Again dog way to go! Who is the man. Dog is.


----------



## sourtrees (Jan 11, 2012)

I just went over your entire post, really nice grow. Really excited to see the final outcome of that white widow and the flowering of your black widow. Keep up the amazing work man!!


----------



## halloweenmanga420 (Jan 11, 2012)

OMG just read throughout your entire grow, congrats! cant wait to see final results!


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 11, 2012)

very tidy trimming mate, i also hate trimming. Looks tasty


----------



## mc260377 (Jan 11, 2012)

Same here, just spent a long time reading this one. Totally awesome grow  Looking forward to seeing the final results and to see what happens with your Black Widow. Aweeeeesomeness


----------



## Warped1 (Jan 11, 2012)

shrigpiece said:


> very tidy trimming mate, i also hate trimming. Looks tasty


 Lol yeah but when it comes time to make hash all of that trim is more than welcome.


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 12, 2012)

Warped1 said:


> Lol yeah but when it comes time to make hash all of that trim is more than welcome.


Yeah but thats when the fun starts matey


----------



## Drampire (Jan 12, 2012)

Wonder what you could buy an ounce of shake like that for?


----------



## sweenbean (Jan 12, 2012)

This grow has been amazing, i hav 4 girls under a 600watt now and want to pull off the same, any tips for me? lots of fresh air and circulation yes?


----------



## doggyd (Jan 15, 2012)

*Hey guys. Sorry I haven't updated the thread in days but tomorrow I will update with all my pics, dry weight and black widow that's in flower now. Stay tuned....keep reading because I didn't hit my mark*


----------



## Warped1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I bet you were close d..still a great grow


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 15, 2012)

Yea man still a awsome fuckin grow +rep


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 16, 2012)

close or not nice grow mate


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 16, 2012)

OK, it's TODAY!!! lol


Let's see them results and updates!!!


----------



## doggyd (Jan 16, 2012)

* WHITE WIDOW UPDATE

Hey Guys. Sorry about the super long wait. I have so busy with so many things its crazy. Anyway. Well I harvested my White widow plant on day 78 of Flower. Trichs were all 100% cloudy with maybe 10% of amber. It took me 16 hours to trim her up and hang her up. I dried her for 4 days. This White Widow Plant that I LST harvested me 198grams dry of some fantastic bud. The smell is crazy and looks so great. I would of never thought that I can actually harvest so much. I wish I had a super large scale to take a real pic of the actual weight. I did not reach my goal, I actually did though with wet weight but not dry. So i have to try and try again. No harm in that right. So i went ahead and placed my REVEG BLACK WIDOW into flower 6 days ago and lets see what happens with that. I didn't have any problems using advanced nutrients. I ran the 3 part all the way threw the grow with bud candy, big bud, carboload for flower. I smoke a couple joints of this white widow and taste great. I have noticed that FLUSHING DOES MATTER. My last harvest I did not flush my plant and the bud did not taste good even after 2 months of curing. I have noticed FLUSHING MAKES A HUGE DIFFERENCE. You are able to smoke your bud for the most part and get great smelling buds when flushing. From this point forward I will flush every Plant 2 weeks before chop. NO QUESTIONS ASKED. Next harvest I will also leave some leaf off the bud because the flushing clears all that nasty plant taste out. I trimmed very close and next time I want to leave some leaf with trichs on them*. *I loved this grow and I wanted to thank you all for reading. 

* *250W WHITE WIDOW+LST= 198grams DRY
*  *Next Grow BLACK WIDOW 6 DAYS INTO FLOWER* * (BEFORE LAST LST)*
 *(LAST LST)* 
  * 

STAY TUNED FOR MORE...................................................................* * 

OPPPPPSSSS ALMOST FORGOT. HERE IS THE CANNABUTTER*


----------



## Drampire (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice grow man, still a nice finish. Should try it again with a 5gal bubble bucket with same veg time and training and see what that gets you =p.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice. There is the next grow to look forward to. Hitting your goal or not, 
this grow has been a success by any measure!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats man awsome fuckin grow, for sure after my next harvest in spring im an going to try this with my 2 150w hps


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 16, 2012)

Thats a superb weight. Well done matey, many respects. 
Shrigpiece


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 16, 2012)

You did great. The pics with buds in the palm of your hand really show them off. Don't be too hard on yourself for not reaching your goal. If at first you don't succeed try try again. I will remained tuned in for the further adventures of dog and don't forget to flush. Rock on budski.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 16, 2012)

Rottedroots said:


> Pretty as a picture dog.... I should have purchased a 400 watt light for what i have invested in a little cfl grow. WTF... Live and learn. I have purchased at least 40 light bulbs Including a couple of big ones. 3 pc fans, A small ceramic heater, Couple of quarts of nutrients, Buckets, Plywood, light sockets / reflectors, splitters, multiple timers, flexible socket extensions and so on and so on. It has been never ending. I just should have sprung for real wattage. That being said you done good!! Real good!! I for 1 will be staying tuned in 4 continuing episodes of the adventures of dog boy. Ps. You have those babies trimmed up tighter than a frog's ass. Don't wash your hands when they become sticky next time. Just rub them together until all the sticky stuff forms a little ball. Nothing like the sizzle and pop of the goop cooking in your pipe. Again dog way to go! Who is the man. Dog is.




i try to tell this to people all the time... they dont believe me, go for hid and one BULB.. NOT 25... =) +rep for this post bro


----------



## SFguy (Jan 16, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rottedroots again.


----------



## doggyd (Jan 16, 2012)

*Thanks guys. Now the question is do I keep this thread going or should I start "How to harvest 1/2 pound with 250w+LST Part 2"*


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 16, 2012)

Keep it goin bro.


Maybe title from here on in "CHAPTER II"


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with stoner kepp it on here and like he said jus start a new chapter


----------



## doggyd (Jan 16, 2012)

*Actually sounds like a great idea. I will keep this thread open for the next grow. So please stay tuned for this huge Black Widow plant. 6 days into flower! Will update everyone very soon! *


----------



## doggyd (Jan 16, 2012)

*Can someone Help me with advice on cloning and getting the clone to live! Using soil. I think my clone lives but may be dying. Noticing leaf shriveling up. *


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 16, 2012)

Im no good with Cloning lol 
So how many tops does the BW have so far


----------



## CallmeTex (Jan 16, 2012)

What soil are you using? I've had success using Ocean Forest in a humidity dome. You can use containers or buy the humidity dome with the separated bottom portions.

-Pre water your medium with water ph'd to 6.5, then poke a hole into the medium with a pencil or something similar in diameter. (Soak it well)
-take 4-6'' shoots with bottom cut to a 45 degree angle.
-Clear of any excess leaves in the bottom and middle portions of the cut. Leave the uppermost shoot. (of course)
-Dip in your cloning solution. (I've had luck with Clonex, but they all work)
-Carefully place cuttings in your medium and gently press in so the soil has contact with your cutting.
-Place in humidity dome under low levels of lighting, with the temp around 75. (Most people use t8 fluorescents)
-Cuttings should root in 10-14 days.

Great show DoggyD
Very respectable harvest. I bet you will best that on the next round. I hope these cloning tips help, if not you should consult youtube. 

Stay Free
Tex


----------



## SFguy (Jan 16, 2012)

THEY NEED LITTLE OR NO FRESH AIR KEEP THE DOME ON 24/7 UNLESS WATER HAS EVAPORATED AN THE TRAY IS DRY

warmth at the roots and a humidity dome is the key to successful cloning the domes are cheap, get the tall one!! always

try the second hand store for a heating pad(kind girls use or their stomach cramps??) wrap it in a dry towel and put it under the tray, 
make sure it doesnt get wet... electricity+ water= NO BUENO

or cloning on top of the fridge works good too if possible.. its always a warm ambient heat coming from up there =) we took all the ones i have too check telink i my signature.... 

about + REP IS THE LITTLE STAR SYMBOL AT THE BOTTOM OF EACH PERSONS POSTS... IF YOU CLICK.. IT ASK YOU TO TYPE A LITTLE TIDBIT FOR WHY YOU ARE GVING THE +REP. THEN CLICK.. I ADD REP FOR GOOD ANSWERS OR CREATIVE SOLUTIONS TO SIMPLE PROBLEMS... THANKS RIU!


----------



## doggyd (Jan 16, 2012)

*


SweetestCheeba said:



Im no good with Cloning lol 
So how many tops does the BW have so far

Click to expand...

Really not sure. If you stay tuned, within the next few days I will post up pics of my new Black Widow LST monster.*


----------



## SFguy (Jan 16, 2012)

LST hooked up my last grow, but it was just too much goin on near the pot, for my liking, i like to have it nice and clean about 1 foot between the dirt and plant, it makes it easier for me to work and water..


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jan 16, 2012)

For cloning, I find rockwool is almost maitenance free for the first week. I just use rockwool and an empty birthday cake dish from a cake at the supermarket.
I initially soak the rockwool, insert cutting with hormone, mist dome and leave for 5-7 days before removing the dome again. Usually see the first root within 7 days and nearly 100% accuracy. Also, I use a 250hps to do it, just keep it out of direct light. So you should be able to replicate my process real easy.
Just drop the rockwool into your soil after well routed.


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 16, 2012)

keep fkin going men,.. longes threat ever.. get a lof of fkin post here and thtas fkin it.. its not borring so u can read it with no problem..  just keep posting picsss


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 18, 2012)

wow loved your grow


----------



## doggyd (Jan 18, 2012)

*How to Harvest 1/2 pound with 250+LST="Part 2"* 
*BLACK WIDOW-FLOWERING 7 DAYS 

Hey Guys. Welcome too PART 2 of this Thread. I didn't make the goal of 1/2 Pound so I must TRY AGAIN! Here is My BLACK WIDOW Plant! This Plant has Been Flowering for 7 days and starting to see some problems happening. The plant was fine in veg, no problems. I go ahead and place into Flower and plant starts this weird deficiency. I think this Is Phosphorus deficient. I need help with this one. I did do a flush and started slight nutes and I think new growth looks ok i think. Very skinny Leaves at the Tops. Strange. HELP! These pics really don't show the problem like that so the next time I update I will post better pics.

*


----------



## Warped1 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think you're right about it being a phosphorus deficiency


----------



## ChiefsitandChief (Jan 18, 2012)

The way you vegged plant is LST I see, but can you give me a little detail about how you got it to be that way, like did you top it, if so at about what node, did you top side branches are just kept tying them down, becuase as of now Im 2 weeks in from seed and I plan on going around the rim of the bucket LST.


----------



## doggyd (Jan 19, 2012)

*HEY GUYS> HELP! What thew heck is going on here. I flushed...I added nutes.....I still have a problem...What is going on here. I'm about to flush again. Everything so yellow small leaves skinny leaves. Things are not going well. I need help!*


----------



## SFguy (Jan 19, 2012)

bro it looks healthy to me,pic 2 and 3 all that is NEW GROWTH.. in my opinion, the leaves will NEVER all be perfect!!! if they are then YOU stress way too much =), 


pic #4 looks like light burn to mee , is that from a top leaf? IT LOOKS NEW CAUSE ITS NNOT DARK GREEN


----------



## shrigpiece (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks good, id only ever worry if things get carried away. I find that flushing can mildly shock a plant and it all be fine.


----------



## doggyd (Jan 19, 2012)

*


SFguy said:



bro it looks healthy to me,pic 2 and 3 all that is NEW GROWTH.. in my opinion, the leaves will NEVER all be perfect!!! if they are then YOU stress way too much =), 


pic #4 looks like light burn to mee , is that from a top leaf? IT LOOKS NEW CAUSE ITS NNOT DARK GREEN

Click to expand...


Yeah pic 4 is from the top of plant. I'm going to wait and see what happens.*


----------



## doggyd (Jan 19, 2012)

*


ChiefsitandChief said:



The way you vegged plant is LST I see, but can you give me a little detail about how you got it to be that way, like did you top it, if so at about what node, did you top side branches are just kept tying them down, becuase as of now Im 2 weeks in from seed and I plan on going around the rim of the bucket LST.

Click to expand...


No. I didn't top the plant at all. Just pull down and tied down with lots of trimming. It's really hard to have such a big plant under this 250w. I may never grow this large again, may become too tall for my grow room.*


----------



## SFguy (Jan 19, 2012)

lol, its a good problem.. =)


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 20, 2012)

man r plants are looking sexyyy i put some pics of my LSt later  not as sexy as urs but getting there... i hope >)


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 20, 2012)

yuh know dog that it's hard to believe it's a nute problem. I mean I started my grow using my own compost,seaweed, and dung tea's but went with the pricey commercial stuff just to avoid any nute probs. I'm using Alaskan and FF something bloom and I gotta think they are putting in the right stuff Hell, even MG has everything a plant could ever need. I'm pretty sure your using off the shelf ferts as well. They should certainly cover all the macro and micro needs of the plant. If not were paying to much. 

I have never experienced any sort of nute lock out when growing ANYTHING outdoors so why indoors? I sure don't know but the only time my plants really looked stressed was was from a proper chill. The leaves looked limp but I knew it wasn't water. 

Your baby is gonna be just fine and if you ever figure out what the problem WAS, let us know. Sometimes chit happens and you never know why.... 
Thanks for the continuing Saga of dog! Have you changed anything basic over round one? Diff soils or nutes or lighting schedules?? Anything?

Are you offically keeping yourself stoned without spending any money? Thats all I can hope for.


----------



## 420patient3 (Jan 21, 2012)

Got this one going now forums like this and alot of research got me where i am... 8 26w cfl's... 14 tops. 2 weeks in flower. My first grow.


----------



## trailerparkboy (Jan 21, 2012)

This thread made up my mind to try LST so heres my grapefruit diesel gonna start flowering in a few days
Very happy i went with it thanks man


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 23, 2012)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6675896 said:


> looks really great! im subd
> hey this is a grow that could get 1/2 lb check it out its trunk is like 5 inch across
> > https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/457855-one-man-his-bush-1-a.html <


Do you have a link to this grow?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 23, 2012)

lilmafia513 said:


> Do you have a link to this grow?


 in the post and wasn't my grow but its great right? he harvested bout a week back and got 17.5 oz heres the link again,---> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/457855-one-man-his-bush-1-a.html <------ ALL CREDIT TO LILINDIAN


----------



## chronichaze (Jan 23, 2012)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6986423 said:


> in the post and wasn't my grow but its great right? he harvested bout a week back and got 17.5 oz heres the link again,---> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/457855-one-man-his-bush-1-a.html <------ ALL CREDIT TO LILINDIANView attachment 2015459View attachment 2015458


Damnnnnn! You out did yourself! 1000Watt or 600? How long did you veg that monster?


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 24, 2012)

theres my LST when it covers all the bucket gonna wait 1 more week and then start flowering so i guess 3 weeks from now.. the plant is allready 1 month 20 days old its on 4 gallon bucket and after i get down with this gonna try another lst with an 8 gallon but maybe try scrog ... lst+scrog i also have another 3 more lst going on when they get bigger i will put pics of em too, if see anything wrong glad to get some advices


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 24, 2012)

It's cal def... the twisted almost bubbled leaves are a dead give away. Typically seen on new growth as it is relatively immobile in the plant. Brittle stems are also a common symptom.


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 29, 2012)

anything neww?? my LST has almost fullfilled my bucket... i think 1 week and a half good for flowering will post a pic tomoorrow and of my AK47 (17inches tall) no LST that i will flower too, right so i have 1 question after i start my LST into flowering do i have to remove my clips that are grabing my stems to the "ground"?


----------



## Rottedroots (Jan 29, 2012)

Trip I lost track of some of my pins only to find them later on with the stem being choked off. If they are sturdy enough not to give into the girl get rid of them.!! Show us some pics. Mine are under cfl's so they are nuttin great. Are you aiming for a half pound plant? I'm. Can't even dream about it. A couple OZ's might be cool.


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 29, 2012)

if u were talking to me.. im not aiming for half a ppund...yeah couple oz.. or 4... would be great.. u think i can get less than 2 oz? i dont have a fkin camera atm but the bucket is almost filled up i can see 18 tops.. but if i count em.. the small ones and everything they are lyk 55+... bucket 33 cm round


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 30, 2012)

man where are the pics.. ? where here i show u my LST will be into flowering in a week or 2 TOPS, also ill show u a pic of my CLONE and a pic of my "normal grown" ak47 "25shoots" showing some overwatering syms i guess, ready to be into flowering.. will be at the same time of my LST in FLOWERING MAGIC


----------



## doggyd (Jan 31, 2012)

*Here is an update!

This BLACK WIDOW PLANT IS WAY TO BIG FOR MY CLOSET. So I went ahead and supercropped her as well as LST and prunning! Crazy. Never again will I grow anything this big. Live and Learn. I will update this thread with better pics next watering.......

*

*Black Widow Clone(Topped at 4 node) and pulled down into a Y*


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 31, 2012)

verynice men.. very nice... one question.. how long u veegged?? that first pic of urss


----------



## doggyd (Jan 31, 2012)

*


tripboufe said:



verynice men.. very nice... one question.. how long u veegged?? that first pic of urss

Click to expand...

Ummmm.......that's a great question. Well this was a reveg.. So I'm going to say like 3-4months I think. Unsure. All I have to say that the plant was way smaller than this........a placed this bw in flower and it grew into something like a small tree......lol....funny thing is I can't remove the plant from the closet. It's so big it's hitting the doors . To heavy....5 gallons of soil with water is a heavy bucket.*


----------



## tripboufe (Jan 31, 2012)

hahahaha wtffff thats a huge tree men fkin great if no size problems.. im thinking if my LST go well ia launch to some closet scrog under 400w... to see what can go over there hope it gets lyk ur tree also i have a question i forgot... have u ever transfered an LST plant?.... i have 2 lst on 2 gallon pots.. and i think they are to small.. will trnasfer to 4.5gallon and flower em there what dou think


----------



## ChiefsitandChief (Jan 31, 2012)

Doggy that thing is huge man, but its still looking nice, and i'm following your steps of the white widow with my current grow, im a month in so I have about 4-5 weeks left of veg. I will doing a update tomorrow showing my first week of LSTing, and I would appreciate if you stopped in and gave me some tips, if not thats fine to but this is not my first grow just first LST and yours is the perfect guide to what I want to do.


----------



## Tmac4302 (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh man, but does she look gorgeous. Freaking crazy how big they can get before too long. Sneaky plants... 

Mine kinda did the same thing. Well over 2 1/2 foot wide and my tent is 2 feet wide... lol


----------



## Tmac4302 (Feb 1, 2012)

doggyd said:


> *Here is an update!
> 
> This BLACK WIDOW PLANT IS WAY TO BIG FOR MY CLOSET. So I went ahead and supercropped her as well as LST and prunning! Crazy. Never again will I grow anything this big. Live and Learn. I will update this thread with better pics next watering.......
> 
> ...


I like what you did to your clone! The training should produce a pretty awesome plant structure.


----------



## l33t bomb 420 (Feb 1, 2012)

I went through that whole thread and i gotta say this was a sexy grow good buddy and to those pics before what did you end up coming up with because i know that i do not know a lot about growing the mary jane yet because i am only on my first grow but it looks like it could have also been a sulfur or nitrogen defect and i only say that because i was reading that in the first couple weeks of veg they still need a decent amount of nitrogen but after that you just need your P and K but i will say that i hope i get anything close to that my first grow around ;] but keep on keeping on and like a wise man once told me thats all i have to say about the war in VIETNAM


----------



## vilify (Feb 1, 2012)

good looking plants.

i had a hindu get pretty out of control, nothing like what you guys have, but it makes the rest of my plants look like dwarves.
sitting about 2.5-3 ft tall, 2ft x 1.25ft wide


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 3, 2012)

into flowering mode... took out 30 fkin clippers  of my lst plant


----------



## doggyd (Feb 4, 2012)

*BLACK WIDOW-24 DAYS INTO FLOWERING*

* Hey Guys... So this is where I stand as of now. After LST, after Prunning and After Super Cropping this is what she look like! Enjoy! Look at all those tops! Look at the amount of buds here. I can't wait until they ripen up more! I wish I can take her out of the closet for a better picture but I can't.. I have to wait until harvest day to remove her from the closet!

*


----------



## ManGrow (Feb 4, 2012)

That's quite nice. Does it seem like it was better then scrog?


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking sweet mate


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Feb 4, 2012)

I know im late man but she looks fuckin awsome my man, i knew she was gonna explode 
+rep my man


----------



## overgrowem (Feb 4, 2012)

WOW! Just ran across this thread This A.M. and read almost the whole thing in one sitting.GREAT JOB.I have read the type of Lsting U did on the White Widow(winding around bucket) is called Jungle of Green.The Black Widow is awsom. On a one plant grow how did U handle air circ. and odor control?+ rep.


----------



## ChiefsitandChief (Feb 5, 2012)

doggyd said:


> *BLACK WIDOW-24 DAYS INTO FLOWERING*
> 
> *Hey Guys... So this is where I stand as of now. After LST, after Prunning and After Super Cropping this is what she look like! Enjoy! Look at all those tops! Look at the amount of buds here. I can't wait until they ripen up more! I wish I can take her out of the closet for a better picture but I can't.. I have to wait until harvest day to remove her from the closet!
> 
> *


This is so amazing looking, almost looks as if it goes on forever, ever, ever, ever...


----------



## doggyd (Feb 5, 2012)

*


overgrowem said:



WOW! Just ran across this thread This A.M. and read almost the whole thing in one sitting.GREAT JOB.I have read the type of Lsting U did on the White Widow(winding around bucket) is called Jungle of Green.The Black Widow is awsom. On a one plant grow how did U handle air circ. and odor control?+ rep.

Click to expand...

Well since I am only flowering 1 plant at a time, the smell or odor problem is not that severe. So i don't even pay mind to odor. I do have good circulation though. Running 4 small fans inside my grow room, fans placed on low for air circulation. *


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 5, 2012)

hey doggy have u veer tryed after veg mode to some 14/10 cycle before the regular 12/12???


----------



## rsxr0884 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey doggy congrats on your first harvest Im bout to harvest a crop and have 24 cuttings that im waiting to root. Once they root Im gonna go with the lst method and hope to get as close to the gram per watt harvest as u did. Hope u get ur goal this harvest Im subbed


----------



## doggyd (Feb 7, 2012)

*


tripboufe said:



hey doggy have u veer tryed after veg mode to some 14/10 cycle before the regular 12/12???

Click to expand...

Never......I go 12/12 threw whole flower cycle. *


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks men didint try it either, so hows that smoke of ur BW. Have u Ever tryed blueberry? Planning on getting some seeds so ideas would be great high yield for lst and nice cerebral high


----------



## doggyd (Feb 7, 2012)

*Well I have a little problem growing on my White Widow Harvest that is in Mason Jars Curing.......I fucked up here.... I totally forgot to open my jars to burp them for about 4 days and last night I noticed Powder milder and spots of that looked like grey cotton....Nasty shit man......So I read and read and Read last night.....So I went a head and cut all the Powder Mildew on every bud and also chopped buds into smaller pieces.....I air dried all the clean bud again for 2 hours and placed back into Mason Jar. Lets Pray this shit don't come back because I'm already pissed off......PISSED...... So I said to myself no fuckin way I'm throwing out all that bud with mildew......I'm going to smoke that shit.......Solution to my powder mildew Problem: I don't know If this is going to work but I have to try, If it doesn't then to the garbage it goes. I'm going to use H2O2 with water and let that solution kill the mildew problem.....After i leave her for a few hours I will remove and Dry everything....I will recheck under magnify glass and see was up....I am also going to smoke it as long as this works.....I have been watching the solution turn into some nasty milky shit... its crazy and I think or hope this works or like I said to the garbage she goes..........PISSED......

*


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 7, 2012)

Damn bro, that certainly puts a damper on things.


----------



## doggyd (Feb 7, 2012)

*


KidneyStoner420 said:



Damn bro, that certainly puts a damper on things.

Click to expand...

 At least it didn't grow on all the buds....it seems the smaller smallers buds had more mildew than bigger buds. Seems since jars where not opened the buds in the middle of the stash in the jars caught this mildew. Rrrrrrrr........*


----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2012)

Sad to hear doggyd. 

Please provide an accurate smoke report on your experimental bud smoking experience.

I think i got some in the past that I know had a moldy taste but it still worked.

Its only a small set back. On to BIGGER and better grows.


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh mate thats rubbish. Fuck you mold!


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 7, 2012)

man im a chef and the best to do is destroy al the product ... thats what happens with food.. meat, fruits, all.. so i guess u should do the same with ur mj  if u dont get sick smking it let us noe  btw... fkin sorry about that.. shit happens


----------



## Rottedroots (Feb 8, 2012)

Throwing it out dog. I say smoke it. A little mold and mildew never hurt anybody. Tell 'em betting have the commercial we eat I buy Has more mold in it than yours. Smoke it ain't no big thing


----------



## doggyd (Feb 8, 2012)

*Ok... Well yesterday I placed all my powdery mildew buds into a solution of water and H2O2. I let this dry over night and this is what it looks like.....Please remember that not all 5 ounces caught powdery mildew......After air drying the bud and placed under microscope, there are no sings of powdery mildew on any of the buds. The buds did turn dark in color but looks good enough to smoke. The smell is still there, it didn't take that fruity smell completely away....The smoke is smooth, no nasty taste, no popping or crackling.....Feel like this shit is more potent than what I have curing in jars.....I have no complaints......Don't ever tell someone to throw out there stash of mildew because it can definetly be removed..and smoked.......Clean....Noticed the H2O2 and watering killing everything because it starts bubbling then you see milky foam rise to the top along with more or shit that should be there......so For now it worked for me.
I give this experiment a 10/10-for water and H2O2....

Left Bud (placed into water and H202 to remove Powdery Mildew) Right bud (curing in mason jar)
*


----------



## doggyd (Feb 8, 2012)

*Black Widow- Day 28 into Flowering

Sorry Guys but I cant take a better pic of this! Can't get out of room.....Pissed she is too fucken big!!!!!!

*


----------



## Xproject (Feb 8, 2012)

Man, wish I had that problem doggyd. Nice fix on the mildew prob. Think it made the bud mor concentrated.


----------



## ralp817 (Feb 8, 2012)

ive been following your great forum and its beautiful. it is so beautiful that you dont need to fake numbers to make it look better. i lst so much that normally when i harvest and unwind the plant it comes up to about 13' tall so i have an idea of what a 7 ounce plant looks like. your scale is either broken or you dry your buds for two days which would explain the mildew problems. do not top your lst plant as that would be counter productive. a main cola would have added major weight to your plant. veg with cfls then flower with 250. i was tying down every 2 days bc of cfls (love em). im sorry if i sound know it all but i dont, its just that when i did my first grow i realized that most people lie about weight on here and it was depressing. dont verbally rape me because even if you take my advice, simply by posting your grows i have learned more from you than youll ever learn from me. im african american,i dont grow to sell, i grow to cook(i use coco coir), im 28 and own a pizza restaurant(oven comes in handy) and even the cleanest of us still live a pretty paranoid life, which is why i cant post any evidence on this site. i cant wait for your next harvest. best of luck


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 8, 2012)

Apparently, I need to spread some love around before giving it to DoggyD again


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 10, 2012)

man nice fkin grow, look at my grow "SIGNATURE" i did an smaller lst.. coz im growin an ak47 tree next to it, putted a bucket so they are the same height allready 6 days into flowering  if u or anyoine have any help/tips/comments would be nice, ofc ur plant was an inspirition to try lst myself


----------



## doggyd (Feb 11, 2012)

*Serious fucking advice here.....++ REP for this...Please help me out.........This Plant is Black Widow and it is in 30 days of flowering.....I see a lot of pistals and no bud....I'm ready to chop this down and throw out because I don't have time for this.....The last 2 plants I have grown have had bud by this point...Im unsure....please help.....

30 DAYS IN FLOWERING, WHERE IS THE BUD?*


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 11, 2012)

doggyd said:


> *Serious fucking advice here.....++ REP for this...Please help me out.........This Plant is Black Widow and it is in 30 days of flowering.....I see a lot of pistals and no bud....I'm ready to chop this down and throw out because I don't have time for this.....The last 2 plants I have grown have had bud by this point...Im unsure....please help.....
> 
> 30 DAYS IN FLOWERING, WHERE IS THE BUD?*
> 
> View attachment 2052695View attachment 2052694View attachment 2052698View attachment 2052699View attachment 2052696View attachment 2052697


If you don't feel like waiting 15+ weeks trash it. you could make hash out of it or somethin, but that's never gonna produce usable buds.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 11, 2012)

DoggyD, I was going through the exact same problem with my current WW ladies.
It was about 6 weeks before my girls REALLy started going.

Here's a couple pics at 5 WEEKS...



and here is the same plant, 3 weeks later...

 



















stupid thing won't let me delete this pic from this post


----------



## Drampire (Feb 11, 2012)

Did you trim all the lower stuff all at once? Could be still recovering. That one is one you re-vegged right? Might have something to do with that, maybe it's rootbound? If u did re-veg, did you prune roots? Not sure what else it could be, other then the length of veg time compared to the size of pot. I'd probably want something that big in a 10gal. Whatever it is, it will likely not yield as much as you'd like. I had one I spent a lot of time LSTing and such that should have yielded me 4oz but I think I had some ph issues and lockouts and ended up with a zip that was gone faster than the trim job.

Sorry dude, your last one looked awesome though..


----------



## ChiefsitandChief (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks root bound.


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 14, 2012)

doggyd said:


> *
> 
> 
> No. I didn't top the plant at all. Just pull down and tied down with lots of trimming. It's really hard to have such a big plant under this 250w. I may never grow this large again, may become too tall for my grow room.*


just stumbled across this thread!!! this is awesome!!! ive been wanting to do this exact same experiment and glad to see you are having as much fun with it as it looks. When i first started growing i used a 250 and have kept it packed up over the years... just the other day i was lookin at it thinking that it'd be fun to do a one plant scrog style like a 3x3 or so!

you have some impressive lookin stuff goin on in here! nicely done


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 14, 2012)

so what happend in the end?


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Feb 14, 2012)

doggyd said:


> *WHITE WIDOW HARVEST
> HARVEST HARVEST HARVEST!
> HARVEST DAY 78, FROM SEED 147 DAYS.
> 
> ...


Outstanding......


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 14, 2012)

Where's Doggy? I want my + rep!!! LOL


----------



## doggyd (Feb 14, 2012)

*Well guys.....I know you guys are going to go crazy but I chopped the black widow down. Reason. Plant was way to big, plant was root bound in that 5 gallon causing no buds to form. It was extremely sad to cut her but I had too....So I went ahead and placed her clone into flower room.....She looks amazing and hopefully all goes well with this plant. Sorry I have been away for a while...*


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 14, 2012)

Booooooooooooo


----------



## greenlikemoney (Feb 14, 2012)

dudes, "supchaka" gets like 1.5 oz a plant going 12/12 from seed.....check his shit out, it's fuckin' mindbogglingggggggggg...........he can get 6 plants in a 2x2x5 on a 150 watter and it's a pertpetual grow.....no down time.......check him out.....SCROG'n is cool, very cool, but for me, anyway, constant harvest, low utility bills and kick ass buds is the way to go........check out "supchaka"....seriously......


----------



## BullwinkleOG (Feb 15, 2012)

Man, I don't mean to depress you even more but if that plant had finished you would've had a biiiiiig fuckin harvest. throw her in a batch of brownies, their immature buds but at least it wont go to full waste


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 15, 2012)

what are u planning now?... my bigbud LST is going well.. visit me and give me any advices if can


----------



## doggyd (Feb 15, 2012)

*


tripboufe said:



what are u planning now?... my bigbud LST is going well.. visit me and give me any advices if can 

Click to expand...

I placed a cloned black widow that I veg for a month...I topped and pulled apart. Hope all goes well
*


----------



## tripboufe (Feb 15, 2012)

know it will!! u learn from mistakes!! , so how long u gonna veg this clone? or u just gonna switch to flowering?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 15, 2012)

Any pics of you pulling it apart? Just curious of just how you did it.


----------



## shrigpiece (Feb 16, 2012)

Iv had 2 og kushs do that to me. i fimmed em to much and they were spindly and horrible to trim. Same amount of bud as a normal unprunned plant but 4 times the hassle Some strains don't like it. Also it was a 4th gen clone from seed. OG Kush maybe not but Reservas copy of it. I still prefer skunk 1 to most of the fancy strains out there


----------



## Keagal (Mar 30, 2012)

I must say doggyd... I was goin to go hydro under my 250w a friend gave me and he convinced me to stay with foxfarm soil. He also
mentioned to LST the plant instead of Scrog'ng. I was skeptical about LST until I ran across this beauty in a bucket! I'm gonna go ahead and take his advice and LST it. What size bucket is she in? 3-5 gal? What nutrients did you use? One more question... What was the soil mix used on that plant?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 24, 2012)

What ever happened doggy?


----------

